# Bust Up the US No Go Zones



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2015)

Non-Muslim ‘no-entry’ zones have been multiplying all over Europe and even popping up in numerous cities here in the U.S. This should heighten every American’s awareness concern antennae immensely. Once established they are unsafe for non-Muslims to inhabit, or even to walk through the neighborhood.

It starts off innocently and ambiguous to the untrained eye. They want to share a neighborhood with like-minded, religious thinking community dwellers. They grow larger and incorporate more Muslims into the area buying up property as fast as it becomes available or leasing it. Then they install their own courts, government, justice and punishment system, Sharia law. At that point threats are aimed at anyone living in the neighborhood that is non-Muslim. These areas have been formed with ‘ethnic cleansing’ harassment tactics; forcing existing residents out of their homes by Muslim provocation and fear of property damage and physical harm.

They declare it by hanging signs that say:  “You are entering a Sharia controlled zone, Islamic rules enforced.” Do not enter unless you are willing to submit to Islamic Sharia law, government orders! Only this is strict Muslim ideology rules, not the rules of the host country or state they are residing in. They are now self-governing in a “voluntary apartheid” by shutting themselves into closed societies and then demanding immunity from our criticism and our courts.

  Even worse than all this is the terrorist training going on in these jihadist camps.  After thousands of US troops gave up their lives in Afghanistan to stop al Qaeda from holding training camps like thisw, we should now allow this right here in our own backyard ?  This is madness.
There is no question that terror training camps exist across the U.S. according to a documentary, “Homegrown Jihad: The Terrorist Camps Around the U.S.” There are about 36 Islamic terrorist training compounds around the U.S. operating under the name, Muslims of the Americas. The documentary states: “Under the leadership of a radical Pakistani cleric, Sheik Mubarak Gilani, Muslims of the Americas has thousands of devoted followers who are being groomed for homegrown Jihad.”

Training includes instructions in “explosives, kidnapping, murder, firing weapons and guerrilla warfare”. The recruitment video shows American converts to Islam being instructed in the operation of AK-47 rifles, rocket launchers, machine guns and C4 explosives. It provided instruction in how to kidnap Americans, kill them and conduct sabotage and subversive operations.

State Police and Army National Guard units should go into these enclaves, confiscate weapons, arrest those committing crime, and bust up the enclaves. Forget Obama. People need to start acting, while ignoring Obama (like John Boehner did by inviting Netanyahu here).  If Obama can ignore Congress as he and his Muslim ass-kissing DOJ does, so can the states and the people.  Two can play this game.

Homegrown No-Go Zones - None Dare Call It Jihad Terrorist Training Camps PatriotUpdate.com patriotupdate patriotupdate

No go zones The Counter Jihad Report

Muslim Enclaves U.S.A. FrontPage Magazine - Part 2

Did You Know There Are Muslim 8216 No-Go 8217 Zones In The USA Truth Uncensored


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2015)

Belongs in Conspiracy forum.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


>




those guys certainly are a buzz kill 

--LOL

banning high heel shoes 

--LOL


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Belongs in Conspiracy forum.


*FALSE!*  US no go zones are long-established fact.   If you have only been viewing liberal media, which intentionally screens this info out, that's YOUR problem, not the readers of this forum.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They ban a lot more than that.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




indeed


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 26, 2015)

"Bust Up the US No Go Zones"

This is ignorant and ridiculous, given the fact 'no go zones' are a myth, a lie contrived by some on the right with an unwarranted fear and hatred of Muslims and Islam.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Belongs in Conspiracy forum.


Actually it belongs in the Delusional and Paranoid sub-forum.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Bust Up the US No Go Zones"
> 
> This is ignorant and ridiculous, given the fact 'no go zones' are a myth, a lie contrived by some on the right with an unwarranted fear and hatred of Muslims and Islam.



As with so many right wing conspiracies, the value isn't in the factual veracity. But in the fear mere repetition creates. To many conservatives, its how true a given accusation is. Its how true a given accusation feels.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Belongs in Conspiracy forum.
> ...




-- says the wag who creates a thread based on JihadWatch and FrontPage...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Bust Up the US No Go Zones"
> 
> This is ignorant and ridiculous, given the fact 'no go zones' are a myth, a lie contrived by some on the right with an unwarranted fear and hatred of Muslims and Islam.


I'd like to think most of the nuts are on the Left, but this recurrence of the no go zone myth is a sure indicator we got some nuts too. It's a slander on our police departments that don't believe in no go zones and fearlessly extend protection to every part of every city. In fact, trouble spots are subject to increased patrols and surveillance; quite the opposite of the brainless claim that police are reticent. Whether it be left or right, conspiracy kooks irritate me because they use fear and exaggerations to distort the truth.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Bust Up the US No Go Zones"
> 
> This is ignorant and ridiculous, given the fact 'no go zones' are a myth, a lie contrived by some on the right with an unwarranted fear and hatred of Muslims and Islam.


The statement that no go zones is a myth, is a myth (and a stupid one) itself.  There are at last count about 36 (for years) WELL-DOCUMENTED no go zones in America.  They are all over the US. The Department of Homeland Security says that Muslims of the Americas is linked to Jamaat ul-Fuqra, a Pakistani terrorist group. The State Department’s _Patterns of Global Terrorism_ report in 1998 described ul-Fuqra as an “Islamic sect that seeks to purify Islam through violence.” Other fronts for the group include the International Quranic Open University, the United Muslim-Christian Forum, the _Islamic Post_ newspaper, the Muslim Scouts of America, the Hands to Hands charity, Muslim Vets, the American Muslim Medical and Relief Team, and the Islamic Naat Group. A few examples of these no go zones are >>

1.  *Dearborn Michigan*: Over 100,000 Muslims, 45% of the city has settled into our first ‘no-go’ zone. The city and police officials have been sued in many cases that allege discrimination “against Christians” effectively by the authorities applying Sharia law. _Dearborn_-Dar-al-Islam, (a place governed by Islamic Sharia law).

2. * Islamberg, Hancock, NY - Islamberg is the 70-acre headquarters of **Muslims of the Americas**, the **International Quranic Open University** and the **United Muslim Christian Forum**. These organizations are led by a radical cleric in Pakistan named **Sheikh** Mubarak Ali Gilani.
Islamberg originally had a connection to the Muslim Brotherhood*

3.  *Gwynn Oak*,* Baltimore, Maryland*, consisting of Muslim immigrants and African-American converts. The project is led by John Yahya Cason, director of the Islamic Education and Community Development Initiative. Cason explained that the neighborhood is a response to the problem that “Muslim communities are ruled by Western societal tenets, many of which clash with Islamic norms.” In his opinion, there is a need for communities with “the totality of the essential components of Muslim social, economic, and political structure.” As such, the Gwynn Oak enclave follows specific moral rules based on Islam and people there speak Arabic. On September 13, 2009, the construction of its three-story mosque began. Approximately 400 Muslims now live in the vicinity.

4.   *Islamic Center for Human Excellence*, *Little Rock, Arkansas*  - receives funding from the United Arab Emirates. In August 2004, it was granted permission to build a Muslim neighborhood in Little Rock, Arkansas, complete with a mosque, school, and 22 homes; it would not allow the presence of alcohol. The goal was for Muslims to find an area to escape the alleged crime and depravity of American life, although the imam behind the effort said that non-Muslims are welcome to join. (if they become Muslims)

5. * Holy Islamville, York County, SC* - A 2004 report funded by the Justice Department identifies York County, S.C. as a “training compound” for Muslims of the Americas.[3] A 2006 report for law enforcement on the organization also said that York County, S.C. is home to one of at least seven “covert paramilitary training compounds.”[4]  In 2010, nearby residents told a local newspaper that they had seen armed guards patrolling Islamville and that they sometimes heard gunfire at night.[5] The sound of gunfire coming from Islamville was recorded in November 2009, March 2011 and May 2011. A local resident reported the sounds of explosions on January 26, 2012 and April 6, 2012.[6]

6.  *Aliville, Odum, GA* - a commune with a street named “Mecca Circle” that is believed to be run by Muslims of the Americas.

Others exist in >>

7.Red House, VA,

8.Hyattsville, MD, Falls Church, VA,

9. Macon, GA,

10.  Dover, TN,

11.  Buena Vista, CO,

12.  Talihina, OK

13.  Tulare Country, CA

14.  Commerce. CA

15.  Onalaska, WA

16.  Sherman, PA            *  Just to name a few*


*


*


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "Bust Up the US No Go Zones"
> ...



Yuh huh.

And how many of these have you actually _seen_?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



*INVALIDATION is hard-wired into Islamapologists.  *Who then pretend to laugh to try to give the impression that they know what they're talking about.  These dumbos (in another for forum) were given an Islamization Quiz (which I created), and the highest grade they got was 5% (most got ZERO). 
Of course. Because >>
1. Islamization is not taught in schools, and
2.  Liberal media exclude it.  Result:  liberals know nothing about Islamization (I mean NOTHING), and thus are easily suckered by Islamists when they apply their standard litigation threat MO (which is all the Fox News thing is (just another one of them)


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2015)

They don't exist, except where the do. Truth is, in both the US, (fewer), and Europe, (more) there are areas that are at least partially under Sharia, and for the majority of time are 'no go' zones for police and fire departments without swat team back ups. 

Don't want to call them 'no go zones?' fine, though that is the definition of what is occurring in real time.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

If it were put to a vote Americans would vote overwhelmingly to bust up the enclaves, root out the terrorists, and convert the compounds into amusement parks, or some beneficial use.  This is especially true now that terrorism is the # 1 top priority concern among Americans (Pew Research Center)

In France, the newspaper _France Soir _ published poll results showing that nearly 60% of French citizens are in favor of sending the army into troubled no go zone suburbs to restore order.

Sondage L arm e en banlieue Oui France Soir


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




So your answer is "none".

Also known as "I believe everything I read on the internets".

And btw "liberal media exclude it" is circular reasoning.  It's the same argument as "Satan's most evil trick is to get people to not believe in him, that proves he exists".


----------



## S.J. (Jan 26, 2015)

What kind of fucking moron applauds and excuses disgusting stinking muslims who want them dead?  Oh yeah, LIBERALS.


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2015)

relevant links please to back up your claims. Thanks.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> If it were put to a vote Americans would vote overwhelmingly to bust up the enclaves, root out the terrorists, and convert the compounds into amusement parks, or some beneficial use.  This is especially true now that terrorism is the # 1 top priority concern among Americans (Pew Research Center)
> 
> In France, the newspaper _France Soir _ published poll results showing that nearly 60% of French citizens are in favor of sending the army into troubled no go zone suburbs to restore order.
> 
> Sondage L arm e en banlieue Oui France Soir



That's not what the article says.  I read French.  It does talk about using the army but it says nothing about the existence of your comic book fantasy zones.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



You can put your self on record as being suckered by Islamists, and talking about as ridiculous as anyone can.  No law against it.  He, argue it out with the US Justice Dept and Dept of Homeland Security (as well as dozens of state & local police depts.)  They're the ones who have documented it all.






 







Gwynn Oak Maryland - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > If it were put to a vote Americans would vote overwhelmingly to bust up the enclaves, root out the terrorists, and convert the compounds into amusement parks, or some beneficial use.  This is especially true now that terrorism is the # 1 top priority concern among Americans (Pew Research Center)
> ...


FALSE!  It says exactly what I said it says. Would you like me to present the English translation ?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "Bust Up the US No Go Zones"
> ...


And where, pray tell, is the Muslim 'no-go' zone you speak of? As every single source you cited is under US legal jurisdiction with US law still applying.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Annie said:


> relevant links please to back up your claims. Thanks.


Which claims ?  The TOPIC what to do about the US no go zones.  There are no "claims"


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



By all means, yes. And the translation needs to be verifiable, as your sources are notoriously unreliable. The last 'muslim no-go zone' myth thread you started used Steve Emerson as your primary source. The hapless idiot that even Fox News denounced when he started babbling about exactly this topic.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > relevant links please to back up your claims. Thanks.
> ...



The topic is a claim. One you have yet to back up with evidence. As you haven't cited a single example of a place where US jurisdiction doesn't apply, or US law enforcement cannot go. 

You know, the 'no go' in 'Mulslim no go zone'.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


That's the point.  On paper, US law is supposed to apply.  But it doesn't, inside the enclaves, and this is being protected by the US govt, when it shouldn't be.   That's why the OP calls for the STATES to take action.  Did you read the OP (AND its LINKS)  Please don't come into the thread unprepared.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


NO, the topic is NOT a claim.  Unless you don't accept YEARS of DOCUMENTED reports of the US govt (DOJ & DHS)


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



So you say. And this is where your argument breaks. You can't back that claim up with evidence. You're offering us a list of cities. But nothing to indicate that those cities are what you claim they are.

I've followed several of your links. And they're more statements of affirmative opinion. But not actual evidence. And given that your last 'muslim no go zone' fantasy thread was based on the ramblings of Steve Emerson.....a man so spectacularly clueless that even Fox News condemned his inane 'no go zone' ramblings, with Emerson himself issuing an apology and admitting his ignorance....I'm gonna need more than unsubstantiated lists.

So what have you got?

Or let me make this simpler for you. Prove that Dearborn Michigan is a muslim 'no go zone'. I suspect that you'll cite a fist fight from a 2012 youtube video. But not actual evidence backing your claim.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Oh yes it is. Quote one of your 'documented reports' proving that say, Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim no go zone. Its number 1 on your list, so it should be remarkably easy for you to do so.

Unless you're talking out of your ass, in which case you'll give us excuses for why you can't.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


HA HA.  My sources are unreliable ?  Andrew McCarthy, lead prosecutor in the 1993 World Trade Center terrorist bombing.  The sources are only unreliable. only according to your unreliable Islamapologist media, which doesn't even report Islamization at all.  As I said in Post # 15 >>>

*INVALIDATION is hard-wired into Islamapologiststs.
*
As for Emerson, he is a longtime EXCELLENT protectionist, and I could give examples of where he has exposed Islamists, if not raked them over the coals (available on request). So he made a slight mistake in his wording about Birmingham. That's not a big deal. Everybody makes these little mistakes from time to time. Let he who is 100% correct, always, cast the first stone.

What the silly critics are missing, is that Emerson's statement, was very meaningful, with or without his slight error. Birmingham DOES have many no-go zones. Hardly matters if ALL of it is no go, or just parts of it. *NONE of it should be no go zones.*


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Then it will be remarkably easy for you to show us those 'YEARS of DOCUMENTED reports of the US govt (DOJ & DHS)' that Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim 'no-go' zone. 

Show us. Don't tell us. This is number 1 on your list, so I'm tossing a slow, underhanded softball of a case. 

Or.....will you give us yet more excuses why you can't?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



I just answered your ignorant comment about Emerson.  No need to repeat.  We already realize you know nothing about Emerson.  And if you'd like to have me describe one of his trouncings of jihadists, just say the the word, and you shall have it.

I think every state has an Army National Guard unit, and state police dept..  They can get logistical info from the Dept of Homeland Security, the Justice dept, and other govt units, as described in the links (which you all seem to have not read, judging by the very  comments you're posting.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Emerson the man that just apologized for his spectacularly ignorant statement about Muslim no-go zones...is your source on muslim no-go zones? I just want to be sure we're talking about the same guy.

And for the third time....and its getting ridiculously obvious that you have exactly jack shit to back up the claim......show us those 'YEARS of DOCUMENTED reports of the US govt (DOJ & DHS)' that Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim 'no-go' zone. 

If you can't manage that with the number one city on your list, then surely you can understand if the rest of your list loses a tremendous amount of credibility.


----------



## Clementine (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


>




The left is so quick to cite religious freedom when a Muslim insists on sharia law over our laws.    The women don't want to remove their burkas for photo IDs and one woman is suing the police dept because they made her remove it after she was arrested.   Of course, CAIR lawyers jumped in and are bitching that her religious freedom was violated.

What we need to remember is that with Muslims, their religion and government are inseparable.    When they claim religious freedom, they are actually saying that the laws, women's rights and individual freedoms of our country are wrong and they do not wish to follow them.  

Allowing them to control areas where other people are expected to behave as if they are entering another country is something we should not tolerate.    There are other religions and people in this country should not be expected to have laws imposed on them by radicals.     Muslims do act like we have to bend over for them because their religion finds us and our customs intolerable.    One woman had a bacon billboard taken down because if offended here.    Muslim taxi drivers won't take passengers who were drinking or blind people with seeing eye dogs.     Muslim workers won't touch pork products so other workers pick up the slack.    

It's getting real old.    We should never have to be imposed upon in this manner.    Come to America, take it as is or get the hell out.    We eat bacon, we have laws regarding photo IDs and mug shots.   We have security at airports that might involve body searches.    If your religion forbids any of these things, stay the hell away.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Clementine said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Who is this 'left'? Or is this like the boards 'communists' where it best not to ask any specific questions or ask for any names?

I soundly reject religious supremecy over civil law. For both muslims wanting to practice sharia. And for Christians looking to have themselves exempted from PA laws.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I don't HAVE TO show you what is common knowledge (unless you're a liberal who has been sheltered from Islamization information)  And it's all in my links, and their links.  Want me to hold your hand too ?  What is public info, you need me to show you ?  NO, you don't.

So, if the National Guards and state cops close down the enclaves


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Laughing.....So, 'YEARS of DOCUMENTED reports of the US govt (DOJ & DHS)'....except Dearborn. Gee, exactly as I predicted, excuses for why you can't back up your bullshit. How did I know that was coming?

 Lets try another city on your list. 

Show us the ''YEARS of DOCUMENTED reports of the US govt (DOJ & DHS)'' that Gwynn Oak is a Muslim 'no go zone'. Or shall we add that to Dearborn on the list of nonsense you can't possibly back up and save us both some time?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2015)

Clementine said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Charming rant -- unfortunately this thread isn't about Mooooslims or Sharia or religion at all.  This thread is about Gullible's Travels and how some will swallow whatever conspiratorial theory they find on the internets that equate to "scary monster stories I like" without a shred of substance backing it up, apparently unaware that such vetting is even needed.

As for all those incidents in the rest of your post, well you're gonna need links.  Have fun trying to round them up.  Might be an eye opener.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Well there it is, just as you predicted Skylar.  Runs away screaming "I don't have to if I don't wanna" with a side of "everybody knows" fallacy.

I'm going to bed.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Clementine said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Their ludicrous ideology (masquerading as a religion) shouldn't even be allowed in America at all.  Not only should the enclaves be shut down, but so should every mosque, and every Koran should be removed from every library, school, bookstore, etc.  That's because Islam is ILLEGAL in the US, and has been for 226 years, by virtue of Article 6, Section 2 of the Constitution (the Supremacy Clause), as well as US Codes 2384 & 2385 (Seditious  Conspiracy & Overthrow of Govt)


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



So if 'their ludicrous ideology shouldn't be allowed in America at all', what would you suggest we do with the millions upon millions of Muslims? 

And would your solution involve camps, by any chance?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



All you're doing is making a fool out of yourself, and showing  off that you are just another liberal pathetically  ignorant of Islamization, as all liberals tend to be.  I suspect if  I gave you my Islamization Quiz, you'd score a whopping 5% or less, just like all the other Islamapologist airheads.

Something has happened to my computer.  I'll have to be off it for a while now.  But I'll be back.  Let me know if you want to take the Islamization Quiz, so you can find out how much you don't know.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS -   I just discovered.  It's only in   THIS forum that my computer is bad.  I just went to another forum, and it's working fine there.   Hmmmm.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...




Oh joy. So not only couldn't you back your bullshit up, now you're inventing all *new* conspiracies for why you can't possibly back your bullshit up.

Run along. You're done.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Stabbing in the back when you thought I was gone.  You just failed the integrity test.  Computer's OK here now.  I do have another forum to attend to though, so I will be gone for a while.  And a few Islamapologists pretending that there aren't no go zones is really too ridiculous to take very seriously anyway,

So I don't see any offer from you to take my Islamization Quiz.  Chicken ?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


YOU'RE the one who doesn't "wanna" look up the info from my links.  Look and ye shall find.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Says the guy that made up a bullshit computer problem as an excuse to avoid why he couldn't back up his bullshit conspiracy theory. Unless of course you can show us the 'YEARS of DOCUMENTED reports of the US govt (DOJ & DHS)' that say that Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim 'no-go' zone?

No? Gee, I wonder what you excuse will be this time. 



> I do have another forum to attend to though, so I will be gone for a while.  And a few Islamapologists pretending that there aren't no go zones is really too ridiculous to take very seriously anyway,



So your claims are so true..._.that you don't actually need any evidence to prove them_? 

Holy shit, dude. You're raising self delusion to an art form. 



> So I don't see any offer from you to take my Islamization Quiz.  Chicken ?



Is this going to involve that poor, hapless idiot Steve Emerson....you know, the one who was so utterly ignorant and uselessly clueless that he actually had to apologize for the mindless drivel about 'muslim no go zones' he offered. 

You know Steve, right? He's your primary source on 'Muslim No go zones'. 

Oh, and you never did answer my questions: _So if 'their ludicrous ideology shouldn't be allowed in America at all', what would you suggest we do with the millions upon millions of Muslims? 

And would your solution involve camps, by any chance?
_
Why avoid the questions? Chicken?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


1.  You're the chicken.  You won't take the Islamization Quiz to find out how ignorant you are.

2.  All the info you need is in my links and their links.  You just pretend they'r enot there, and pretend that I am holding something back.  This is absurd. Everyone knows about the no go zones, unless you're a liberal who only gets told liberal-approved info.  You don't know how much you don't know.  Just take the Islamization Quiz.  That will clear it all up.  Chicken ?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


3.  I already cleared up the Emerson thing for you, yet you still come back thinking you have something to say about that.  How dumb.  Come to think of it I challenged you on him too, and you punked out on that too remember ?  That makes you a DOUBLE CHICKEN.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



I don't have ANY suggestion about what to do with the millions upon millions of Muslims.  No need for any suggestion there.  I suggested what to do about mosques and Korans, not the people.  They can do whatever they want, as long as they don't break any laws.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Ignorant, huh? Who between us said that "YEARS of DOCUMENTED reports of the US govt (DOJ & DHS)' that say that Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim 'no-go' zone".....but then couldn't sow us a single 'documented report from the US government saying as much?

I'll give you a hint: that wouldn't be me.

But you expect me to accept you as a source on 'Islamization'? You already epicly failed the crediblity test. As you couldn't back your own bullshit.



> 2.  All the info you need is in my links and their links.



Then it will be remarkably easy for you to find the  "YEARS of DOCUMENTED reports of the US govt (DOJ & DHS)' that say that Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim 'no-go' zone".

*Unless you have no idea what your 'links' say, because you have no idea what's on those pages. *Then we'll get more excuses for why you can't possibly back up your bullshit.

I mean, for crying out loud you didn't know that Steve Emerson had utterly humiliated himself on national television regarding Muslim 'no go zones' until I told you. And yet in your ignorance, you still expect me to accept you as having the slightest clue what you're talking about?

You've failed the credibility test twice now. Once on Dearborn. Once on Emerson. *Either show us the years of documented reports of the US government on Dearborn Michigan.....

.....or admit you made that shit up. *



> You just pretend they'r enot there, and pretend that I am holding something back.  This is absurd. Everyone knows about the no go zones, unless you're a liberal who only gets told liberal-approved info.  You don't know how much you don't know.  Just take the Islamization Quiz.  That will clear it all up.  Chicken ?



Laughing.....all you have to do is show me the reports from the US government you claim to be citing saying that Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim no-go zone...and you win. But you can't. All you can do is tell me about them. As long as I don't ask to actually see them. As long as I don't ask you to back any of it up.

Show me.

And you're still running from my cartoon simple questions. *So if 'their ludicrous ideology shouldn't be allowed in America at all', what would you suggest we do with the millions upon millions of Muslims? *
_*
And would your solution involve camps, by any chance?*
_
You keep running. I'll keep laughing. Deal?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Here are some suggestions for what could be done with the former Muslim buildings and land in the no go zone enclaves.  The enclaves would be destroyed, of course, but there's no need to destroy perfectly good buildings.
The could be cleaned up, and gutted, and restored as any one of a variety of useful things.  Homeless shelters, animal shelters, low cost or free medical/dental clinics for those without insurance, libraries (without Korans of course), nightclubs, parks, ice skating (in northern states), bowling alleys, batting cages, golf courses.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Ah. So you don't mind millions of Muslims living here, as long as you strip them of their Korans and mosques, is that it?

Odd that you'd cite the supremecy clause of the constitution, when you're demanding that we so flagrantly violate the constitution with your purge of Korans and Mosques.  Since the 1st amendments is clearly gone as far as you're concerned, Would there be any due process at all? 

Or would this just be a good old book burning and seizure of property without compensation?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Here are some suggestions for what could be done with the former Muslim buildings and land in the no go zone enclaves.  The enclaves would be destroyed, of course, but there's no need to destroy perfectly good buildings.



Would the Muslims be given any compensation for the buildings we would seize? And of course, would there be any semblance of due process? I mean, prohibitions against laws that impede the free exercise of religion are clearly out, as you're demanding we wipe our asses with the 1st amendment. But surely the 5th is still around?

Or will you purge more of the constitution in your attempt to save the constitution?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, and I almost forgot. While we're on this 'purge the constitution of rights and freedoms' kick of yours, would Muslims have the right to assembly? Or would that be stripped from them too?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Clementine said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The OP is correct.   If American courts were not under threat of Sharia law we would not be having to fight for ALAC to be put through.  What is ALAC?  American Law for American Courtrooms.  One would think this is a given but because of Sharia trying to come in - we are forced to shut it out with ALAC.   Once again, the OP is right and people shouldn't get hung up on the details.  The agenda is clear.  Their prophet gave them the command from the beginning to dominate the world (Islam) and this is one way they are trying to take over.  France should send their military into the no go zones and shut them down - deport those who are there to Islamic Sharia Law Nations where they will feel more at home.  That is the way to handle it.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


How come you're FOCUSING on Dearborn, when I listed many enclaves ? Why Dearborn ?  Are you thinking this is somehow a weak spot, or something ?  Checking Dearborn, you'll find some of the most severe examples of Islamization in America.  And what about the other enclaves ?  You ignore them ?  Why ? lol


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Dearborn is number 1 on your list. 

Show me the "YEARS of DOCUMENTED reports of the US govt (DOJ & DHS)' that say that Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim 'no-go' zone".

Or admit you made that shit up. Its one or the other.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Oh, and I almost forgot. While we're on this 'purge the constitution of rights and freedoms' kick of yours, would Muslims have the right to assembly? Or would that be stripped from them too?


Of course they would not have the right to assembly *as Muslims,* because Islam is banned by the Constitution, as are any other supremacist ideologies, cults, religions, groups, etc


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some suggestions for what could be done with the former Muslim buildings and land in the no go zone enclaves.  The enclaves would be destroyed, of course, but there's no need to destroy perfectly good buildings.
> ...



The Constitution?  You want to bring up the Constitution?   Tell me which of these Muslims who didn't perjure themselves when they took the oath to uphold the Constitution of the US.  One must take that oath to become naturalized as a citizen of USA.  Charge them with perjury and plotting to overthrow our Constitution and deport them.  

These people are using our own laws against us.  No go zones are not part of America.  They must go.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


It's all in the links I supplied (which you didn't read)  You've ALREADY been shown.  Read Baby! Read!


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and I almost forgot. While we're on this 'purge the constitution of rights and freedoms' kick of yours, would Muslims have the right to assembly? Or would that be stripped from them too?
> ...



Actually, the constitution never mentions Islam. Making a constitutional prohibition of it rather difficult. The constitution does however mention religion, and specifically forbids government from making any laaw that impedes the free excercise of it.

Laws like say....*.burning all of their religious books. Forbidding them from practicing their religion. Forbidding them from assembling. Seizing all their places of worship. *You know, pretty much everything you're demanding we do to Muslims. 

Oh, and will there be any due process in this scenario. Or have you wiped your ass with the entire bill of rights?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Of course they must.  But even without taking oaths of citizenship, Muslims are in violation of the Constitution every time they engage in Muslim activities (by virtue of the Constitution Supremacy Clause and 2 US Codes)


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Then it will be remarkably easy for you to show us the "YEARS of DOCUMENTED reports of the US govt (DOJ & DHS)' that say that Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim 'no-go' zone".

*You make the claim. You back it up. *And so far, every time I've asked you to cite the documents you claim to have showing Dearborn is a 'no go zone', you've produced exactly jack shit. Instead giving us excuse after excuse for why you can't possibly back up your bullshit. 

You clearly don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about. 

Can you see why one might be a little um, underwhelmed by your little conspiracy?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



What no-go zones?


----------



## cnm (Jan 26, 2015)

I  liked the British Prime Minister's comment on Emerson, _'This guy’s clearly a complete idiot'_.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

cnm said:


> I  liked the the British Prime Minister's comment on Emerson, _'This guy’s clearly a complete idiot'_.



When you're so fucking ignorant that Fox News has to apologize for your idiocy....you're trail blazing new kinds of useless. 

Oh, and speaking of useless, Steve Emerson (yes, that one) is one of  Protect's primary sources.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Open your eyes, Skylar.  You are guaranteed to remain in eternal ignorance on matters where you refuse to examine the evidence.  The HLF trials produced many names, Muslim groups - they were listed as un-indicted co - conspirators and Holder still has done nothing.  There is a problem when the DOJ refuses to do their job.  A huge problem.  There are 35 known Jihadist training camps here in the USA.  There is a book published about these camps and documented evidence that when people requested to enter these Muslim jihadist camps they were told no.   Guess what that is called, Skylar?  A no go zone.  Do I really have to spell it out for you?   Wake up, Doll.  This is serious and ignorance is not *bliss!............ *_it's deadly. 

Watch and learn:  
_


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


The Constitution DOESN'T HAVE TO mention the supremacisms by name that it bans.  It only has to mention the act of being supremacist (which of course Islam is just that).  And a prohibition DOESN'T NEED TO be made.  It's already there (Article 6, Section 2, the Supremacy clause) + 2 US Codes (you have a reading comprehension problem ?)

As for religion, Islam is not a religion.  The founders of Islam only called it that to protect themselves from severe criticism. And it carried on over the centuries, masquerading as a religion, and only got adopted by people because of marauding Muslims, who traveled the continents, killing people, and forcing them to become Muslims.  That doesn't a valid religion make.

And even if it was a religion, religions aren't allowed to be supreme over the Constitution either.  Nothing is.

So what's the matter  ?  You don't support the Constitution ? (Article 6, Section 2)


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



He is awake, Jeremiah.  He is just deep* in denial*.  In addition to being too chicken to meet the 2 challenges I posed to him.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > I  liked the the British Prime Minister's comment on Emerson, _'This guy’s clearly a complete idiot'_.
> ...


You've ALREADY been corrected on both of those things.  So which is it ?  Deep DENIAL ?  or a reading comprehension problem ?

Pssst!  He's run out of things to say.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Says who? 

Wait......Fox reject Steve Emerson, right?



> As for religion, Islam is not a religion.



Says who? And who decides what is a religion and what isn't? You're offering us your personal opinion...and based on that alone, insisting that we violate at least a half dozen rights of Millioins of Muslims.

Stripping them of free speech,  free excercise of religion, freedom of assembly, protection from unreasonable searches and seizures, right to redress, due process and just compensation of their property. 

Oh, can Muslims be armed? If they wanted to stock up on AKs and ARs, they have second amendment rights, yes? Or are those too stripped from them in your draconian little fantasy? And can we arbitrarily strip anyone of their rights simply with your opinion?

Or is that only Muslims?



> And even if it was a religion, religions aren't allowed to be supreme over the constitution either.  Nothing is.



And Islam isn't supreme over our constitution. Remember, all your 'muslim no go' nonsense is useless conspiracy drivel. As you demonstrated for us so elegantly with your rather humiliating failure regarding the 'years and years of government docs saying that Dearborn is a muslim no-go zone'.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Oh, your problem is that I can read too well. I can read this for example:



> I have clearly made a terrible error for which I am deeply sorry. My comments about Birmingham were totally in error. And I am issuing this apology and correction for having made this comment about the beautiful city of Birmingham. I do not intend to justify or mitigate my mistake by stating that I had relied on other sources because I should have been much more careful. There was no excuse for making this mistake and I owe an apology to every resident of Birmingham.  I am not going to make any excuses. I made an inexcusable error. And I am obligated to openly acknowledge that mistake.  I wish to apologize for all residents of that great city of Birmingham.
> 
> Steve Emerson
> 
> ...



And this hapless idiot, blundering so publicly on Muslim 'no go zones' *that even Fox News denounced him*.......this is your primary source on Muslim no go zones?

I just want to be sure we're talking about the same guy. This is your source, yes?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Did you see where the Muslim refuses entry to the Islamic Jihadist camp he is guarding?  He threatens them with violence and says Go!  Go!  He is telling them they cannot enter there and as the car is driving away he is beating it with a bat.   It is what is known as a no - go zone for those who are unaware of no go zones in America.

 You want to know why this is going on?  Because our government refuses to do anything about it when the FBI and law enforcement report on it.  They would rather bury the evidence than deal with it.  That's why.  If Americans ever permit themselves to be stripped of 2nd Amendment rights - it will be an open slaughter. It's what they are waiting for.  Rent the movie Rwanda and realize that is what happens to unarmed citizens in a Muslim take over - In Rwanda the Hutu Muslims slaughtering Tutsi Christians had machetes - in America?  They have AK - 47's.   Time to wake up.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Watch the video and examine the evidence, Skylar.  You are ignoring the evidence you asked for once again.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Then show us the Muslim no-go zones. If they're so completely obvious with the 'years and years of government documents ' showing that say, Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim no go zone, then surely you can show us. 



> There are 35 known Jihadist training camps here in the USA.  There is a book published about these camps and documented evidence that when people requested to enter these Muslim jihadist camps they were told no.  Guess what that is called, Skylar?  A no go zone.  Do I really have to spell it out for you?  Wake up, Doll.  This is serious and ignorance is not *bliss!............ *_it's deadly._




A book written by who? Would that be fox reject Steven 'my mistakes are inexcuable' Emerson perhaps? I know you don't give a shit where these accusations come from as long as they say what you want to believe. But for someone who hasn't guzzled your Koolaid, its extremely important. 

Remember, a no-go zone is an area where US law doesn't apply. You as a book author simply going up to someone's home, demanding entry and being refused isn't a 'no go zone'.

That's plain old private property. So what Muslim 'no go zones' are you referring to. We've already marked Protect's #1 on his list Dearborn Michigan. What else have you got?


----------



## cnm (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> When you're so fucking ignorant that Fox News has to apologize for your idiocy....you're trail blazing new kinds of useless.


Here's some more of Fox News' bullshit being laughed at. The French no-go zones this time.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

JeAn remiah said:


> Did you see where the Muslim refuses entry to the Islamic Jihadist camp he is guarding?



At what point in your video....its half an hour long. Give me a time stamp.

Who says its a 'Jihadist camp'? And refuses entry to WHO? Law enforcement? Or just some random asshole who demands to be let in?

You seem to be confusing plain old private property with a 'Muslim No Go zone'? *A muslim no go zone is one where US law doesn't apply. *Not anywhere where private property laws do.



> He threatens them with violence and says Go!  Go!  He is telling them they cannot enter there and as the car is driving away he is beating it with a bat.   It is what is known as a no - go zone for those who are unaware of no go zones in America.



You mean private property?  So lets say, hypothetically...that I show up at your home and demand to be let in, to look around, and I have a video camera.

If you say no, is that now a ' Christian no-go zone'? Or is that just plain old private property?



> You want to know why this is going on?  Because our government refuses to do anything about it when the FBI and law enforcement report on it.



Says who? There's nothing in that video that's independently verifiable. For example, was the man with the camera *trespassing*? Who says it was a 'terrorist camp'? Did he turn over the video to the police and demand anyone be charged with assault? What was response from the police, verified by what?

You're giving us this elaborate story backed by nothing but the word of a guy on a youtube video. And nothing else.

And when I ask for the promised 'years of government documents' that show that #1 on the OP's list Dearborn Michigan is a muslim 'no go zone', it comes up goose eggs.



> Rent the movie Rwanda and realize that is what happens to unarmed citizens in a Muslim take over - In Rwanda the Hutu Muslims slaughtering Tutsi Christians had machetes - in America?  They have AK - 47's.   Time to wake up.



A handful of guys that you arbitrarily label 'terrorists' (but of course, can't back with jack shit) have a handful of guns....and you're worried about Muslim uprising against the US from Muslims?

Really?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


You are a liberal typically very ignorant on Islamization matters, and because of that I am having to slowly (and painstakingly) try to bring you up to speed.  But you need to learn what I've already taught you.  You have MANY more things to learn here.

Now, "who" says Islam is not a religion ?  Most people around the world, that's who.  And this even includes some entire nations (ex. Italy) which do not grant religious tax status to Islam, as they do to real religions.  and as I said before, it wouldn't matter if Islam was a religion.  Religions are not entitled to be supreme over the Constitution any more than anything else is .  Nothing is.  And violating rights ?  Not hardly.  Nobody and nothing has the right to be supreme over the Constitution (including Islam)

As for all the rights you mention, Muslims are entitled to every right that American citizens are entitled to, and *just like non-Muslim Americans, *they are not entitled to violate the Constitution's most powerful clause (the Supremacy clause)  You may also note that, unlike the 1st amendment that you like to quote, which is riddled with exceptions, the Supremacy clause has NO EXCEPTIONS (and hasn't had any for 226 years)   

Now, "religion" ?  This opens up a big can of worms. Get ready for a sizable response here, including MANY links.

It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.
The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.
And it spread only because the murderous Muslim marauders who spread it, killed 270 million people around the world to do that. Many, if not most, Muslims living today, trace their ancestry back to people who were non-Muslims and were forced to become Muslims. Hell of a way for someone to call himself a Muslim.

Islam is an ideology, masquerading as a religion.

http://www.themuslimtimes.org/2012/0...s-tax-status-2

Islam Watch - About Us

Islam Is Not A Religion, It Is Foreign Law

Islam and the Definition of Religion

Why Islam is Not a Religion > Rebecca Bynum

Former Muslim, Wafa Sultan, says, "Islam is NOT a religion" | BARE NAKED ISLAM

?Allah is Dead ? Why Islam is Not a Religion? | Logan's Warning

Islam Is Not A Religion, But A Dangerous Ideology | International

Islam: not a religion? « The Immanent Frame

Islam is not a religion nor is it a cult. It is a complete system. « Avid Editor's Insights

Half Sigma: Islam not a religion?

Islam in Italy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Comments from Former Muslims - WikiIslam

The Patriot Factor: Islam is NOT a Religion

Why Islam Should NOT Be Protected Under the US Constitution! | CatchKevin.com

Islam: Politics In Religious Garb

Italy: Islam Not Recognized as a Religion -- Denied Religious Tax Status - Atlas Shrugs

Info on Islam: Islam is not a religion

Islam Is Not A Religion It Is A Cult

Islam is NOT a Religion

Islam Does Not Qualify Under US Constitution ?Freedom of Religion? Rights « Northeast Intelligence NetworkNortheast Intelligence Network

Asia Times - Asia's most trusted news source

Islam is a political system ? NOT a religion | Creeping Sharia

Islam is not a religion, but a death cult of misogynistic pedophiles


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Holy shit dude.....your video doesn't back up a goddamn thing it says. Your 'proof' of Muslim no-go zones across the country is a green graphic of the US with red dots on it. 

And when we get specific, your claims fall the part. If the US law doesn't apply, then how did Susan Fenger successfully prosecuted some members of Muslims of America?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> JeAn remiah said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see where the Muslim refuses entry to the Islamic Jihadist camp he is guarding?
> ...



You are in some serious denial.  Perhaps you have a Muslim boyfriend.  Or you converted to Islam.  Hard to tell after only a few times reading you but one thing is for certain.  You are clueless and do not appear to be interested in the truth.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I think you are wasting your time on Skylar, Protectionist.  She isn't interested in the truth.  She is interested in derailing your thread.  I'd stop responding to her.  It's an act of futility.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> JeAn remiah said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see where the Muslim refuses entry to the Islamic Jihadist camp he is guarding?
> ...



Forgot about this already ?  Or maybe you just didn't bother to click the link. You do know that MOA is the group that governs most of the no go zone enclaves, right ?  Or did you not bother to read that either ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_The Department of Homeland Security __says__ that Muslims of the Americas is linked to __Jamaat ul-Fuqra__, a Pakistani terrorist group. The State Department’s Patterns of Global Terrorism __report__ in 1998 described ul-Fuqra as an “Islamic sect that seeks to purify Islam through violence.” Other fronts for the group include the __International Quranic Open University__, the __United Muslim-Christian Forum__, the __Islamic Post__ newspaper, the __Muslim Scouts of America__, the __Hands to Hands__ charity, __Muslim Vets__, the __American Muslim Medical and Relief Team__, and the __Islamic Naat Group__._


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JeAn remiah said:
> ...



Oh wait a second. Skylar is a female ?   Well maybe SHE is a Muslim herself.  If so, that would make her a biased poster, and should recuse herself from the thread, no ?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JeAn remiah said:
> ...



She obviously isn't going to read or view anything that conflicts with the propaganda she has bought into.  Probably a Muslim boyfriend / husband in the background of this story.  There has to be a motive to remain in such total ignorance.


----------



## Politico (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Belongs in Conspiracy forum.
> ...


Except there are no 'No go zones'.


----------



## cnm (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I think you are wasting your time on Skylar, Protectionist.  She isn't interested in the truth.  She is interested in derailing your thread.  I'd stop responding to her.  It's an act of futility.


This thread was a trainwreck before it got out of the station. The OP is ludicrous.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> You are a liberal typically very ignorant on Islamization matters, and because of that I am having to slowly (and painstakingly) try to bring you up to speed.  But you need to learn what I've already taught you.  You have MANY more thing as to learn here.



Laughing.....so when I ask you to back your bullshit up about the constitution outlawing Islam, you can't. You just slip into your 'you need to learn' schtick, where whatever blithering nonsense you make up I simply need to accept without insisting upon pesky annoyances like say...evidence. Or a rational connection to reality. 

Since you've abandoned your 'the constitution bans Islam' idiocy, we'll toss that on the rhetorical midden heap where it belongs.

Next:



> Now, "who" says Islam is not a religion ?  Most people around the world, that's who.



Really? You've spoken to most of the people around the world? You have credible sources that SPEAK for most of the people around the world?

Or are you backing one baseless piece of personal opinoin with another baseless piece of personal opinion? 

Show me the evidence that 'most people around the world 'say that Islam is not a religion'. I'm all ears. But what do you think the odds are that when I challenge you to back up your latest load of bullshit, you'll do what you did with your last load of bullshit?

Namely, abandon it and switch to a different topic. If your claims had merit, you wouldn't need to keep running from them.



> And this even includes some entire nations (ex. Italy) which do not grant religious tax status to Islam, as they do to real religions.



Italy doesn't grant tax exempt status to ANY religion save Catholicism without that religion officially registering as a NGO. A process that is unique to Italy and ridiculously complicated. And the lack of a tax accord in in no way means that Italy doesn't recognize that religion as a religion. *Show me any official statement from Italy indicating that they don't recognize Islam as a religion.*

You can't. As you don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about. 

Next:



> and as I said before, it wouldn't matter if Islam was a religion.  Religions are not entitled to be supreme over the Constitution any more than anything else is .  Nothing is.  And violating rights ?  Not hardly.  Nobody and nothing has the right to be supreme over the Constitution (including Islam)



Islam isn't supreme over the Constitution. Rendering your fall back position as hopelessly confused as the 'Islam isn't a religion' idiocy you just abandoned. 

And with religion *explicitly* protected by the 1st amendment, yes, it does matter. As you're deny Muslims virtually all of their 1st amendment rights and most of their 5th. All because you say that Islam is outlawed by the constitution.

*Citing nothing but yourself. *Um, buddy.....you're nobody. You don't speak for our law, you don't define any legal term, you don't determine if any faith is a religion, you don't arbitrary any constitutional rights. 

And your personal opinion is all you have. Which is meaningless.



> As for all the rights you mention, Muslims are entitled to every right that American citizens are entitled to, and *just like non-Muslim Americans, *they are not entitled to violate the Constitution's most powerful clause (the Supremacy clause)  You may also note that, unlike the 1st amendment that you like to quote, which is riddled with exceptions, the Supremacy clause has NO EXCEPTIONS (and hasn't had any for 226 years)



All the rights a non-muslim is entitled......just not the freedom to assemble, to practice their religion, to have their religious books, any due process protections, freedom of speech, freedom of redress, freedom from unreasonable searches and seizures, the right to bear arms and freedom for just compensation. 

But other than those freedoms, oh yeah. Its just the same.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



That or she has a boyfriend that is Muslim.  I'm guessing early twenties and brainwashed.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

cnm said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > When you're so fucking ignorant that Fox News has to apologize for your idiocy....you're trail blazing new kinds of useless.
> ...


If you laugh at the no go zones, that means you are so f'n ignorant that you don't know they exist, (since liberal media exclude them), and you are suckered by the Islamists, which, that is exactly what they want you to think.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Politico said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Now, now Politico. Per our resident islamophobes, if any asshole shows up at your house and demands to be let in to look around and take video.....you better let them. Or your house is a 'no-go zone'.

The concept of 'private property' and 'tresspassing' seems to have escaped these folks.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

cnm said:


> This thread was a trainwreck before it got out of the station. The OP is ludicrous.



The OP is spot on.  The train wreck is waiting because of people like you and Skylar that have your head in the clouds.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Neighborhoods and cities inside America are not private property, dear.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Laughing...now the media is excluding them. What a wonderful new layer of batshit you've added to an already fantastically elaborate and factually baseless conspiracy.

Is your computer having problems again? Is that why you could never show us th


Jeremiah said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Or.,...I just ask the common sense questions you never bothered to. And (gasp) insisted you back your bullshit with evidence rather than swallowing any youtube video born conspiracy that flashed across my corneas. 

Apparently questions and evidence aren't things you're used to. 

Well, get used to them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Politico said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes, there are.  Watch the video.  Educate yourself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> *FALSE!* US no go zones are long-established fact.   If you have only been viewing liberal media, which intentionally screens this info out, that's YOUR problem, not the readers of this forum.




RIGHT!!  I got that same message from the Mothership through my Flouride just this morning!!  DAMNED STRAIGHT!!  FUCKIN' EH!! "Let's roll!!!"


guno


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



She wouldn't be here fighting this hard if she wasn't biased somehow.  So what is it, Skylar ?  What's your connection to Islam ?  And when are you going to accept my challenges about 1) the Islamization Quiz and 2) Steve Emerson ?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

ttps://Dearborn MI An Emerging No Go Zone of Islamic Hate and Intolerance - 

YouTubehttp://youtu.be/ZVvgrEm4FE4


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



Which neighborhoods and cities inside America, hun?

I've already laughed myself silly with the OP's excuses why he can't show us the 'years of government documentation' that says his #1 example of a Muslim no-go zone Dearborn is actually a Muslim no-go zone. 

So which neighborhoods are you referring to? Or am I 'brainwashed' because I'm asking questions and demanding evidence again? If only I could be a free thinker like you and just accept whatever conspiracy batshit I was told to believe without thought or question.

Alas, I demand a connection to reality before I'll believe a claim. And so far, you don't have one.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> *
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> ...


Boy that post sure got everything squared away didn't it ?  Pheeeeww!! (high-pitched whistle) LOL.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ttps://Dearborn MI An Emerging No Go Zone of Islamic Hate and Intolerance -
> 
> YouTubehttp://youtu.be/ZVvgrEm4FE4




Laughing! The EXACT same 2012 video of a fist fight between a few Christians intentionally looking to stir shit and a few muslim youth that took their bait that I predicted you'd show. That your ilk always show. Exclusively and repeatedly. 

A fist fight at a festival does not a 'Muslim no go zone' make. 

What else have you got?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Belongs in Conspiracy forum.
> ...





protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...





Yes, brother, thanks to you, I have seen the light. Hallelujah, amen.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I already showed it fool. And I already showed a list too, double fool (+ double chicken)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



So lets see if I have all your batshit correctly listed. There's a conspiracy with Muslims, who are establishing 'no go zones' in the US. 

There's a conspiracy with the government that refuses to do anything about it.

There's a conspiracy with the media that won't report it.

There's a conspiracy with your computer, where its being 'attacked' as you post the other three conspiracies.

And now there's a conspiracy that I must be a Muslim because I'm just not buying your bullshit.

Did I miss any?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


>



"This video does not exist."

The wordpress blog you're cutting and pasting from must not update regularly.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



If you want to comment with substance, do so. If all you're going to do is troll with very large emoticoms, and show us how worthless you are, then get lost!


----------



## cnm (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Did I miss any?


The conspiracy with railroad tracks.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Nope. You never did. You couldn't even cite the 'years and years of documents' from the goverment (FBI and DOJ) that say the Dearborn Michigan is a 'muslim 
no go zone.' Let alone show them to us. 

But excuses for why you couldn't possibly back up your bullshit? Oh, you've got those by the dozens. Either show us the documents from the FBI and DOJ that say that Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim no go zone....or admit you made that nonsense up.

*And no, none of the links you've posted include any such documents.* Which you already know.....which is why you've never been able to cite any such doc. You're quoting your imagination. And the wasteland of your mind isn't a Muslim 'no go zone' either.

Show us. Don't tell us.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


>



Why look. Another video you've never watched, with claims you're not sure of, offering us statements of opinion in big bold red text.

*You're desperation spamming.* You know you can't back up your claims specifically, so you're splattering the page with videos you've never watched without comment, time stamps, specifics, anything. And shocker, when we watch

Exactly as Protect did when I asked him to show us the documents form the government that say that dearborn michigan is a muslim no-go zone. He started spamming link after link, none of which contained the document he imagined. And when pressed to SHOW us the doc rather than just tell us about it....

.....he gives us excuses why he can't possibly back up his bullshit.

Try again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Notice they are told their land is open to the public and they still call it a no go zone.  The law is they must permit the public onto that land and yet?  They refuse.  It's called a no go zone.  These no go zones have gates, armed guards,security forces, these are dangerous camps.  They need to send the military in and arrest all of them for planning the overthrow of the United States.  They are training to wage jihad.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


>



The 'Paris no go zones', huh? You might enjoy this...its the French laughing their asses off at you and going to the very neighborhoods you insist no one can visit:


But hey, what would they know, right? They only live there.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Notice they are told their land is open to the public and they still call it a no go zone.  The law is they must permit the public onto that land and yet?  They refuse.  It's called a no go zone.  These no go zones have gates, armed guards,security forces, these are dangerous camps.  They need to send the military in and arrest all of them for planning the overthrow of the United States.  They are training to wage jihad.



Notice they go there for express purpose of stirring shit, and get a handful of young men to take the bait. Its the same festival video from 2012 shown over and over.

And this one video, from 2012, involving a single fist fight is your basis that Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim no go zone, where US law doesn't apply?

Laughing...so much for the 'years of government docs from the FBI and DOJ' that say the same.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Those emoticons were provided by the ZOG, I tell you, the ZOG!!

Oh, Jesus, I see black helicopters heading for me house..... I hope they dont take me away!!  Oh, the horror, the horror of it all!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Yeah, my computer is working OK again.  The rest is all the stuff your liberal media has withheld from you, making you oblivious to everything we're talking about here.  Here's a little more education for you. >>>

Fox News is a BUSINESS which operates 24/7.  They are under constant pressure to produce shows on very little time. This rush, rush MO is mainly what caused Fox to issue apologies where none were really needed. This is actually a quite common phenomena (par of Islamization) gone on for years, with a long list of media people who have apologized, been fired from jobs (ex. Michael Graham WMAL-AM radio, Major Stephen Coughlin, the Pentagon), fired from universities (Thomas Klocek, DePaul Univ., changed plots of movies (ex. _Sum of All Fears_-Paramount Pictures), etc.  Others vilified/smeared are Cal Thomas (columnist), Paul Harvey (radio personality), Brigitte Gabriel (author), Virgil Goode (US Congressman), FOX's TV show _24, _etc

The companies are on tight time budgets, are constantly racing to produce shows, and don't have time to fart around with Islamists pushing their agenda and threatening lawsuits, boycotts, smear campaigns, etc Litigation can strangle media shows, and they'll do most anything just to make it go away. Ho hum. Some old thing.

But the people who pick up on these "apologies" and think they have a grain of validity, are the real laughingstocks. Some of them are pretenders pushing hatred of media they don't like (and often fear). Others really are ignorant of Islamization and its methodology, and are oblivious to what's actually happening, the result of lack of education about Islamization, and a complete blackout of it in the liberal media they only view.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

I think we can now say, with 100% surety, this about this thread:




Oh, the humanity!!!


Oh, waiting for video and audio and pics of those huge no-go zones, btw....

Call the mothership and see if it can send you some, mkay???


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


>


Good one!  Thanks.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




They've been reduced to spamming Fox News clips.


protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Luckily we have Fox News to play that same fist fight from 2012 over and over and over again. Just like they protected us from that ONE black panther in Phili. Devoting almost 2 full hours of election night coverage to this ONE guy in front of ONE polling station. Who did nothing.

Yeah, you're definitely a fox viewer. 



> Fox News is a BUSINESS which operates 24/7.  They are under constant pressure to produce shows on very little time.



Which might ex]plain why they tapped an idiot like Steve Emerson as one of their 'experts'. 

But its not like your ilk really give a shit if its accurate. Or fact checks. Or asks many questions. Or even thinks too hard about it.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 26, 2015)

It seems to me that the muslim commandos are always on the monkey bars training in black pajamas.   There should be google maps images of such training taking place if you want anyone to believe this crazy story.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I think we can now say, with 100% surety, this about this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How incredibly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   You've been reported.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 26, 2015)

0 no go zones in the US. Fact.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


You couldn't shine Steve Emerson's shoes. He has a long record of defeating Islamists, which you know nothing about.  He knows a ton about Islamization.  You know NOTHING about it, Ms QUIZ ZERO.  That's your grade. Zero, by default.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This is good too.   Anything that exposes Islam for what it really is - is good to get out to the public.  Everyone should be aware of the threat these no go zones are creating for American citizens.  This one brings the point home.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

G.T. said:


> 0 no go zones in the US. Fact.


38 No go zones in the US > FACT.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think we can now say, with 100% surety, this about this thread:
> ...



Well, you can do that, but flaming in Zone 2 is indeed allowed as along as part of the posting is cogent to the OP, and that is the case with the posting that now has your anus all puckered and so... here, let me help:


"Oh, waiting for video and audio and pics of those huge no-go zones, btw...."

That statement IS cogent to the OP.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > 0 no go zones in the US. Fact.
> ...


false, that's unsubstantiated bullshit


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

candycorn said:


> It seems to me that the muslim commandos are always on the monkey bars training in black pajamas.   There should be google maps images of such training taking place if you want anyone to believe this crazy story.


Of course there are.  Stay tuned .  I'll post some up for you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > 0 no go zones in the US. Fact.
> ...




Coordinates? Latitude / Longitude?
Names of the cities?
Video? Audio? Eyewitness testimony?
Are the feds investigating? Because Shariah no-go zones would be in violation of the US Constitution for every inch of public land involved....


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Try reading the thread .  They're already there, dumbass.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me that the muslim commandos are always on the monkey bars training in black pajamas.   There should be google maps images of such training taking place if you want anyone to believe this crazy story.
> ...




Oh, yes, please do that.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Why don't the shut the fuck up, and *go read the ones that are already in the thread*, instead of coming in late like a jerk, and asking for them.  Moron!


----------



## cnm (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> You couldn't shine Steve Emerson's shoes. He has a long record of defeating Islamists, which you know nothing about.  He knows a ton about Islamization.


And he thought Birmingham, the second largest city in the UK, was totally Muslim. That's how much he knows about it. He just repeated what someone told him, that was his excuse. The man's a complete and utter fraud.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

The propaganda film - The World without America - shown on above video - from Iran is approved by the Russians because the Russians are the ally of Iran - for now - the Russians are plotting a nuclear attack against the USA in the future with an invasion to follow and these jihadists in these camps are training - to fight one day - in tandem with the Communists.  Here is what they do not realize.  Once the Communists have achieved the agenda they are working towards using the Muslims - they will turn against them and wipe them out.  I can see what they are doing very clearly in that the KGB and the FSB trained Al Qaeda and trained the terrorists who did the false flag attack on their own school in Beslan.  The Russians have no intention of sharing anything with the Muslims and neither do the Chinese.  They are convenient pawns that will soon be taken off the board as it were.

We know that Putin is already making speeches privately about his future plans against the Muslims.  They have fallen for the ultimate deception.  They do not realize the Arab spring set them up for the Arab winter and they are the losers in this game the Russians have set up.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The propaganda film - The World without America - shown on above video - from Iran is approved by the Russians because the Russians are the ally of Iran - for now - the Russians are plotting a nuclear attack against the USA in the future with an invasion to follow and these jihadists in these camps are training - to fight one day - in tandem with the Communists.  Here is what they do not realize.  Once the Communists have achieved the agenda they are working towards using the Muslims - they will turn against them and wipe them out.  I can see what they are doing very clearly in that the KGB and the FSB trained Al Qaeda and trained the terrorists who did the false flag attack on their own school in Beslan.  The Russians have no intention of sharing anything with the Muslims and neither do the Chinese.  They are convenient pawns that will soon be taken off the board as it were.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Notice the sign - Freedom go to hell?  Islam is about enslaving the world.  Do you really think for one second the Russians are going to lay down for that in the end?  Not a chance.  They need the Muslims right now to be the fall guy for America and to join them in their invasion of Israel but after that?    The Russians plan to wipe Islam off the face of the earth.  The Book of Revelation prophesies that approximately 2 billion will die in the future war - I believe most of those that die will be Muslims because the Communists will never permit them to remain after they establish their one world order.  Not a chance. 

The Book of Ezekiel is clear that on the mountains of Jerusalem these armies turn on one another.  What armies would that be?  The Russians vs the Islamists they lead into that battle.  They have no intention of giving the Muslims anything.  It's a deception which is what the Russians do.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "Bust Up the US No Go Zones"
> ...



You'd like to think most of the nuts are on the left? Why? 

Can you find anything posted by and agreed to by several lefties that comes anywhere near as batshit crazy as this OP? 

There are comparably idiotic threads begun by righties on a daily basis. It isn't even close. Most of the nuts are definitely......unquestionably.....on the right.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



There have been numerous videos posted here.  Why not watch them?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

There is only one Islam and this is it.  Pay attention because ignorance is not bliss.  It's downright deadly.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

FBI Document Jamaat ul-Fuqra - MOA - Texas Enclave


LoneLaugher said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Another in denial ignorant leftist.  Pathetic.

1. *Dearborn Michigan*: Over 100,000 Muslims, 45% of the city has settled into our first ‘no-go’ zone. The city and police officials have been sued in many cases that allege discrimination “against Christians” effectively by the authorities applying Sharia law. _Dearborn_-Dar-al-Islam, (a place governed by Islamic Sharia law).

2. * Islamberg, Hancock, NY - Islamberg is the 70-acre headquarters of **Muslims of the Americas**, the **International Quranic Open University** and the **United Muslim Christian Forum**. These organizations are led by a radical cleric in Pakistan named **Sheikh** Mubarak Ali Gilani.
Islamberg originally had a connection to the Muslim Brotherhood*

3. *Gwynn Oak*,* Baltimore, Maryland*, consisting of Muslim immigrants and African-American converts. The project is led by John Yahya Cason, director of the Islamic Education and Community Development Initiative. Cason explained that the neighborhood is a response to the problem that “Muslim communities are ruled by Western societal tenets, many of which clash with Islamic norms.” In his opinion, there is a need for communities with “the totality of the essential components of Muslim social, economic, and political structure.” As such, the Gwynn Oak enclave follows specific moral rules based on Islam and people there speak Arabic. On September 13, 2009, the construction of its three-story mosque began. Approximately 400 Muslims now live in the vicinity.

4. *Islamic Center for Human Excellence*, *Little Rock, Arkansas* - receives funding from the United Arab Emirates. In August 2004, it was granted permission to build a Muslim neighborhood in Little Rock, Arkansas, complete with a mosque, school, and 22 homes; it would not allow the presence of alcohol. The goal was for Muslims to find an area to escape the alleged crime and depravity of American life, although the imam behind the effort said that non-Muslims are welcome to join. (if they become Muslims)

5. * Holy Islamville, York County, SC* - A 2004 report funded by the Justice Department identifies York County, S.C. as a “training compound” for Muslims of the Americas.[3] A 2006 report for law enforcement on the organization also said that York County, S.C. is home to one of at least seven “covert paramilitary training compounds.”[4] In 2010, nearby residents told a local newspaper that they had seen armed guards patrolling Islamville and that they sometimes heard gunfire at night.[5] The sound of gunfire coming from Islamville was recorded in November 2009, March 2011 and May 2011. A local resident reported the sounds of explosions on January 26, 2012 and April 6, 2012.[6]

6. *Aliville, Odum, GA* - a commune with a street named “Mecca Circle” that is believed to be run by Muslims of the Americas.

Others exist in >>

7.Red House, VA,

8.Hyattsville, MD, Falls Church, VA,

9. Macon, GA,

10. Dover, TN,

11. Buena Vista, CO,

12. Talihina, OK

13. Tulare Country, CA

14. Commerce. CA

15. Onalaska, WA

16. Sherman, PA * Just to name a few*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Let the viewers see this video and judge for themselves whether or not these should be considered no go zones.  The evidence speaks for itself.  VOLUMES!


These people serve God?   No.  They serve Satan.  Look at the fruit.  Islam is evil.  Pure evil.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

candycorn said:


> It seems to me that the muslim commandos are always on the monkey bars training in black pajamas.   There should be google maps images of such training taking place if you want anyone to believe this crazy story.


You think it's crazy only because you've never heard of it before (because your liberal media has it taboo and won't discuss it)  The rest of us have known about it for YEARS.  I testified about the zones 10 years ago, at a congressional hearing.

You asked for maps ? Here's some maps of Islamberg >>>  LOL This is too funny (ignorant liberals)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Private property?  No go zone?  In America?  In a public square?   Really?    Wow.

Wake up America!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> FBI Document Jamaat ul-Fuqra - MOA - Texas Enclave
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Weeeeeeeeeee! You repeated your bullshit! Now I'm convinced!


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Gwynn Oak Islamic Community
Directions

Religious Organization

Address: 3723 Gwynn Oak Avenue, Baltimore, MD 21207


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > FBI Document Jamaat ul-Fuqra - MOA - Texas Enclave
> ...



Yes.  We can see by the way you responded that you do not deal well with Facts.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jan 26, 2015)

cnm said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > You couldn't shine Steve Emerson's shoes. He has a long record of defeating Islamists, which you know nothing about.  He knows a ton about Islamization.
> ...



I will be in Birmingham in 6 weeks time for the dozen or so time... While Birmingham is a kip, it is there is a lot of Muslims but no where near the majority. 

Actually 20 years ago I went around Birmingham for 4 days with a nun while she called door to door spreading the word. The only bad reception was from ex-christians, Muslims were actually lovely and quite curious in a lot of cases. Generally they don't think that Christians take their faith seriously, so they were surprised by the nun.

Saying that there are areas in US which are Liberal no go zones. Here is proof unlike the Muslim no go zones... How many of these Liberal no go zones are there.

By the way, just like in US there are no go zones but not necessarily Muslim no go zones.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 26, 2015)

I am not convinced that Muslims-Only (Infidel No-Go) Zones exist in the United States.

I could be wrong, but I am having a great deal of difficulty believing in such assertions.

As much as I perceive Islam at-large to be a substantial cultural and philosophical and spiritual adversary to The West in general and the US in particular...

I also want to be damned-sure that any specific allegations have some credible basis in fact or in reasonable extensions of logic and deductive reasoning...

The sources that were cited in the OP do not exactly inspire confidence, with respect to the conclusions they draw, nor their objectivity nor veracity...

Translation: I, like a great many others, are willing to consider such assertions, but you 've gotta do better than Billy-Jo-Bob's Patriot Yellow Journalism Rag et al.

A _lot_ better.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Jeremiah......the purveyor of facts!! Have you forgotten that your entire world view is based on a fairy tale?

You claim that radical Islam is being used by communists to weaken the United States. Once that is done....communists will destroy radical Islam. You state that as a a fact. Right?


----------



## CowboyTed (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Gwynn Oak Islamic Community
> Directions
> 
> Religious Organization
> ...



This is your no go zone.
http://archives.explorebaltimorecou...slamic-society-receives-bridge-builder-award/






Stop your fooling yourself and answer the actual proof of Liberal No go zones...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 26, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> I am not convinced that Muslims-Only (Infidel No-Go) Zones exist in the United States.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I am having a great deal of difficulty believing in such assertions.
> 
> ...



Awwwwww. How sweet! You just can't tell these weirdos what you really think. Lay them down softly........give them some respect.....legitimize their premise.  You sound so reasonable!


----------



## G.T. (Jan 26, 2015)

many court cases in dearborn michigan



love to read the text of one of these cases and how it turned out


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



The history of Communism proves it to be true.  They always kill / execute those who assisted them to power first.  Because they do not want to deal with the chance of being double crossed.   Gee.  Do you think they might suspect the Islamists would want revenge when they do not get what they have been promised?    Use your head.

Read Marx & Satan and see the history on Communists killing Muslims, putting them in prisons, etc.   You've been fed a pseudo version of Marx that is utter foolishness to base your reality upon.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not convinced that Muslims-Only (Infidel No-Go) Zones exist in the United States.
> ...



You sound so bitter.  It's the root cause of all your problems.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



What problems are those?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> I am not convinced that Muslims-Only (Infidel No-Go) Zones exist in the United States.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I am having a great deal of difficulty believing in such assertions.
> 
> ...



View the videos and judge for yourself.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Holy Islamville South Carolina - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Gwynn Oak Maryland - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia







Muslims of the Americas Odum Georgia


----------



## guno (Jan 26, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Belongs in Conspiracy forum.
> ...




It belongs in the bat shit crazy forum


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not convinced that Muslims-Only (Infidel No-Go) Zones exist in the United States.
> ...


I am not Muslim-friendly, with respect to either Militant Islam, nor Islam at-large, but I also do not wish to indict or accuse without reasonable evidence.

I do not know how to assert that position any differently than I just did, here.

Rather than throw monkey-poo, I would think you would be surprised and glad that even an Islam-basher wanted better supporting evidence.

Guess I was wrong... oh, well... no skin off my nose.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> I am not convinced that Muslims-Only (Infidel No-Go) Zones exist in the United States.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I am having a great deal of difficulty believing in such assertions.
> 
> ...



What is this?

 Video Muslim-Only Sharia controlled zones in America Find out where they are

Footages show Muslim Jihadists trained for war in America.

New Muslim-only sharia controlled zones, Funded by Pakistani, are popping up everywhere in America. 22 villages in 9 states have already established, Viral Buzzreported.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


This thread has TONS of supporting evidence. People are entering the tread late, and not reading what has already been posted,    *READ*


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 26, 2015)

guno said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No, it belongs out in the open, for all to see, and all to judge.

Islam at-large is the cultural and philosophical and spiritual opposite and adversary of The West in general, and the US in particular.

_Militant_ Islam is the mortal enemy of The West and the US.

Parts of Europe are already sliding into the abyss.

It is legitimate to speculate on such future events on our own shores.

But I, for one, want to be damned sure, before we commit to any course of action or censure.

And what I'm seeing here just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ...This thread has TONS of supporting evidence. People are entering the tread late, and not reading what has already been posted,    *READ*


Most of what has been served-up so far has been from unreliable shit-sites, and not to be trusted.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



What about this?


----------



## CowboyTed (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



This is the highly insane... We got boys with white coats for you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 26, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



No. What I want is for some USMB conservatives.....who aren't batshit crazy......to TELL THOSE WHO ARE BATSHIT CRAZY.....that they are batshit crazy. 

There isn't even a remote chance that there are known Muslim terrorist training centers in the United States of America. None. Zero. It's a batshit crazy thing to say. Asking someone who makes such a claim for further evidence....thereby legitimizing their assertion in some way...is simply a way to avoid pissing in your own tent.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not convinced that Muslims-Only (Infidel No-Go) Zones exist in the United States.
> ...



I did. The claims just didn't hold up. As virtually nothing in the videos could be independently verified. And that which could, was wrong.

Who says these are 'Jihad camps? Apparently whoever edited the video. Who says these 'jihad camps' are beyond the law? Apparently whosever edited the video. You confuse the ability to type a claim with actual evidence supporting a claim.

And when challenged to back up accusations with the documentation we were promised by the OP, we get desperation spamming. But none of the documents. With you and Protect spamming videos you've never watched, can't describe, and don't know a thing about. Some of which aren't even on youtube any longer. Which you'd know if you'd actually watched them rather than just cut and paste the URLs at random.

None of which inspires confidence.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



For some Americans they won't believe it until it's in their front yard - dragging their family out into the street for an open slaughter.   Reminds me of how the Communists indoctrinate people in the west into a false concept of Communism - lull them to sleep - until the day they roll in with tanks and take over.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



They have videotape footage of them training. You're a day late and a dollar short - as the saying goes.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Of who training? From when? Again, typing the words 'Terrorists' on a screen in a red font isn't evidence of jack shit. Typing the word 'Jihad camp' on the screen doesn't make it a 'Jihad Camp'. 

Can you honestly not tell the difference between a mere accusation.....and actual evidence?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not convinced that Muslims-Only (Infidel No-Go) Zones exist in the United States.
> ...


Well, this answers all their stupid questions,  who ?  where ?  why ?  what ? 

So now what ?  We send in the National Guards and state police.  Or maybe we could just send in teams of SKUNKS.  Yeah.  That's get'm outta there.  









Or maybe >>>


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


>



So the guys in 'Islamberg' have AK-47s that they're firing? Of course not. 

Where, pray tell, is the guy at 0:12 firing his gun? When did it occur? Did the man have any terrorist connections? Is he even Muslim? They use the word 'drug running, kidmapper, murderers' etc. What was the guys name? Was he convicted of any such crimes?

*You don't have a fucking clue. *You're just gobbling these mindless fear mongering without a thought or question. ANd then laughably acting dumbfounded when we ask the questions you should have. But never bothered to...because you obviously don't care. A rational person would.


----------



## guno (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Another christian kook produced video. color me surprised


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Hey!  Are there really fish in the ocean ?  You got any evidence ?  Are there really lizards in Florida ?  Prove it !!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



No, the Fox News makes the accusation. *It doesn't actually provide evidence to back any of it. *You don't understand the difference between an accusation...and evidence.

A rational person would.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You sound like a complete idiot.  Stop being a jerk.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You're *FULL OF SHIT!!!!!*


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Laughing....and where are those 'years and years of documents from the FBI and DOJ that say that Dearborn Michigan is a 'muslim no-go zone'?

None of your links included them. You certainly don't know where they are. You can't cite them, can't produce them, can't verify that any such document even exists.

But hey, you believe, right? Who needs evidence, facts, or an rational connection to reality when you have the kind of mindless belief you're sporting?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Um, slick....a blue graphic of the United States with red dots isn't evidence of jack shit. You can't tell the difference between an accusation...and *evidence* supporting an accusation. Hell, you're still trying to convince us that your primary source, Steven Emerson, is a credible expert on Muslim no-go zones.....*even after he just finished apologizing for his 'inexcusabl mistakes' regarding Muslim no go zones on national television.*

Shrugs.....you can't fix stupid. But you can point and laugh at it.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



What they do is find a bunch of Muslims and just call them terrorists... It is nice if they dress up cause they can say look they are different, they must be terrorists...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Laughing...I sound like a person asking questions you can't possible answer. And you don't care about.....because you're more than willing to gobble any batshit conspiracy if it affirms your irrational hatred of Muslims.

But as one not similarly hamstrung by that kind of irrationality, why would I give a fuck what an unsourced youtube video had to say on a topic?

As for the questions I"m asking, why aren't you? Where, pray tell, is the guy at 0:12 firing his gun? If its the US, where? When did it occur? Did the man have any terrorist connections? Is he even Muslim? They use the word 'drug running, kidnapper, murderers' etc. What was the guys name? Was he convicted of any such crimes?

You don't have the slightest clue. Nor do you care. A rational person would.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

The Muslim son of hell that is running these jihadist camps across America has his written this poem: 

Come join our troops and army Says our Sheikh Gilani.
Prepare to sacrifice your head, a true believer is never dead.
Say, Victory is in the air 
The Kafirs blood will not be spared.

_____________
And this guy thinks he serves God?   No.  He is a servant of Satan and those who follow him are going to hell just as he is going to hell.  He's right about one thing.  Any Muslim which he falsely claims is a "true Believer" - mass murdering people is going to be feeling the torments of hell for all eternity.  He won't be dead.  Just wishing he could be dead.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Well our Martian overlords let us think so.


----------



## guno (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...




That's even crazy for you jeri


----------



## CowboyTed (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The Muslim son of hell that is running these jihadist camps across America has his written this poem:
> 
> Come join our troops and army Says our Sheikh Gilani.
> Prepare to sacrifice your head, a true believer is never dead.
> ...



No that one is just for you... The Muslims are outside your door right now and the Reds are under the bed... Be afraid, they are coming to get you...

Man, honestly, get help.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

CowboyTed said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Exactly. Or a picture of some guys doing jumping jacks and call it a 'Jihad Camp'. They don't even know who the hell they're accusing. 

And since these hapless idiots don't give a shit if they accusations are actually true, it never occurs to any of them to fact check the accusations. They laughably assume that the accusation IS evidence. And are willing to accept the most wildly batshit nonsense as indisputable truth, despite virtually no evidence backing any part of their silly conspiracy.

You can't teach that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Ahhh, the good old STFU technique, almost invariably used by the poster who long lost the argument.

I read the other postings. No real evidence of actual NO-GO zones where Muslims rule and only Shariah law is allowed - anywhere on public property.  Care to go another round?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Here is what is sad.  You have rejected the only true way to heaven - through salvation in Jesus Christ - repenting of your sins - Skylar.  If you die today in a car accident you'll be in hell as soon as your last breath leaves you.  You are going to hell.  That is what you should realize today.  You're lost, you need a Savior and Jesus Christ is His name.  You cannot serve Satan and expect heaven in the end.  It doesn't work that way.  You are not heaven bound this morning.  You're hell bound and seem to be in a hurry to get there.


----------



## guno (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




And now the religious kooks stuff starts


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone who calls evil good and good evil, Skylar, can expect hell.  You have decided to align yourself with Satan and one day you are going to regret it.   You'll remember this warning because the LORD will remind you that you were warned to repent and turn from your evil ways.  You will be reminded but it will be too late for you then.  You do not know the length of your days.   You should repent this very moment and turn from evil.  Stop defending evil and making excuses for it.   Stop trying to deny the truth and make up your mind to turn from evil.  REPENT.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> FBI Document Jamaat ul-Fuqra - MOA - Texas Enclave
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> ...




The link you provided is to a link with a .pdf of an FBI document showing an investigation against "Muslims of America" aka Fuqra, in Sweeney, Texas. It does NOT list it as a NO-GO enclave, nor does it accuse Fuqra of instituting Shariah law on public land. What is DOES do is to accuse Fuqra of 10 murders.

Do you even read the shit you post?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



More accurately, I reject  your claims of "muslim no-go zones' and 'muslim terrorist training camps' in the US. As you don't have the evidence. You can't answer basic questions about the people you're accusing like......their names. Or what crimes they've been accused of. Or ......if they're even Muslim.

And the sad part?* You don't care.* You don't give a fiddler's fuck who these people are, if any of the accusations you're mindlessly repeating are accurate, or even if they're Muslim. You're happy being ignorant as long as it lets you bash Muslims.

Me, I want evidence. I have questions. And you can't provide either. 



> If you die today in a car accident you'll be in hell as soon as your last breath leaves you.  You are going to hell.  That is what you should realize today.  You're lost, you need a Savior and Jesus Christ is His name.  You cannot serve Satan and expect heaven in the end.  It doesn't work that way.  You are not heaven bound this morning.  You're hell bound and seem to be in a hurry to get there.



My eternal salvation is between me and God. And buddy....you're not God.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > FBI Document Jamaat ul-Fuqra - MOA - Texas Enclave
> ...



C'mon. These two aren't thinkers. They aren't readers. They're mindless regurgitators. They haven't read the pages they've linked to. They don't have the slightest idea what's on them. They haven't watched the videos they're spamming. Some of those videos aren't even online anymore, but they don't know because they're blindly spamming URLs. 

*They don't care if they're accusations are accurate. *They simply hate Muslims. So virtually any accusation will do. With the OP insisting we should strip Muslims of their right to practice Islam, destroy all Korans, forbid them the right to assemble, forbid them due process, cease all their religious buildings, and rob them of just compensation. 

So in addition to an irrational hatred of Muslims....they're not big fans of rights or freedoms either.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Your eternal salvation?  You do not have eternal salvation.  You have open rebellion against God Almighty, you are defending evil and treating it as if it were innocent and you think you are going to heaven?  The bible says the wages of sin are death.    The bible is clear on who will not be in heaven, Skylar.  You need to Repent.

"But for the cowardly and unbelieving and abominable and murderers and immoral persons and sorcerers and idolaters and all liars, their part will be in the lake that burns with fire and brimstone, which is the second death."  - Revelation 21:8 
_________________________

You're doomed.  You need to repent.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Your eternal salvation?  You do not have eternal salvation.  You have open rebellion against God Almighty, you are defending evil and treating it as if it were innocent and you think you are going to heaven?  The bible says the wages of sin are death.    The bible is clear on who will not be in heaven, Skylar.  You need to Repent.



That's between me and God. And you're not Him.

Can I take it from your sudden abandonment of all your silly desperation spam, mindless fear mongering and accusations of horrible crimes against people *whose names you don't even know*.....that such silliness wasn't working out so well for you?


----------



## Camp (Jan 26, 2015)

Searching for confirmation of "no-zone" areas I stumbled across this. It appears that I group has in fact proposed a specific area to be a "no-go zone".


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Your eternal salvation?  You do not have eternal salvation.  You have open rebellion against God Almighty, you are defending evil and treating it as if it were innocent and you think you are going to heaven?  The bible says the wages of sin are death.    The bible is clear on who will not be in heaven, Skylar.  You need to Repent.
> ...



Wrong again.  The bible commands the Christian to warn the wicked to turn from their evil or they will be destroyed.  Read the Bible.  You are to be warned so that when you leave this earth?  Your blood won't be on my hands - in other words, I won't be held accountable for your being in hell because I was faithful to warn you.  So I am warning you again.  You are hell bound.  If you get in an accident and don't wake up?  You'll find yourself in hell.  I have warned you and given you the scriptures to prove you won't make it as you are right now.  You're a mocker and a scoffer and you call evil good and good evil.  No sexually immoral person can enter the kingdom of heaven either.  If you repent of your sins and call upon the Lord to save you - if you commit your life unto him and live holy?  Your name will be recorded in the lambs book of life but if you reject the warning to repent?  You'll find yourself one day in hell.  

It is written:


Nothing impure will ever enter it, nor will anyone who does what is shameful or deceitful, but only those whose names are written in the Lamb's book of life.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Gwynn Oak Islamic Community
> Directions
> 
> Religious Organization
> ...




That's an organization on PRIVATE property. Jesus, man, you don't understand the principle of "private"? On private property, people can pretty much do and say as they wish.  If they are committing terrorist activities, then that's the job of the DBI and the Homeland Department.

Geez....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Camp said:


> Searching for confirmation of "no-zone" areas I stumbled across this. It appears that I group has in fact proposed a specific area to be a "no-go zone".




Link?

Is the area public or private?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Anyone who calls evil good and good evil, Skylar, can expect hell.  You have decided to align yourself with Satan and one day you are going to regret it.   You'll remember this warning because the LORD will remind you that you were warned to repent and turn from your evil ways.  You will be reminded but it will be too late for you then.  You do not know the length of your days.   You should repent this very moment and turn from evil.  Stop defending evil and making excuses for it.   Stop trying to deny the truth and make up your mind to turn from evil.  REPENT.




Oh, dear Lord, get off your soapbox. Thank you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




I myself am absolutely no fan of the Kuran, but I understand the difference between public and private and also understand the idea of personal liberty.  If in a muslim home on private property, a family decides that it will live under Shariah law, as long as US legal code is not broken (for instance, a ritual murder), what should I care? Pfft.

If, however, there are real NO-GO zones for Shariah Law on PUBLIC land, land where all US citizen are supposed to have legal access, then I would indeed have a MASSIVE problem with that.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You're literally demonstrating the *exact* same folly with me that you did with your silly little videos. Your videos made some of the most awful accusations imaginable against the people in the videos.* But you couldn't tell me a thing about those people.* Who were they? What was their name? What crimes did they commit, if any? Where and when did they shoot a gun into the side of a hill? Were they even Muslim?

*You don't know. And you don't care. *You were more than willing condemn them based on the merest hint of accusation alone....and without the slighest bit of evidence.

And you're happy to do that with me too. What sin have I commited? What's my relationship with Jesus Christ? What's God think of my soul?

You don't have a fucking clue. Just like you don't have a clue about any apsect of the lives of the men in your vidoes you gladly accused of horrible crimes. 

To which I ask.....so what? You're too ignorant to comment on either me or those people in the video. So what possible value is your condemnation when you don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about?

None.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Wrong, Stat.   The land cannot be used for terrorist training camps.  No one is on a soap box.  You're a Jew.  Of all people you should know what Ezekiel 3: 18, 19 says!  Warn the wicked!  Otherwise?  It's answer to God for not warning them.  I've warned her.  She is now going to answer to God with the full knowledge of the truth.  It's up to her what she does from here.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Gwynn Oak Islamic Community
> ...



C'mon man....if you don't let any asshole with a video camera to just open your door and stomp around your house to their heart's content, then you just created a 'no-go zone'.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Wrong, Stat.   The land cannot be used for terrorist training camps.  No one is on a soap box.  You're a Jew.  Of all people you should know what Ezekiel 3: 18, 19 says!  Warn the wicked!  Otherwise?  It's answer to God for not warning them.  I've warned her.  She is now going to answer to God with the full knowledge of the truth.  It's up to her what she does from here.



And who says they are being used for terrorist training camps? Backed by what evidence? Who says that US law doesn't go there? 

Remember, slick....just because some asshole with a video camera and a youtube account demands to be let into someone's home doesn't mean that said 'someone' is violating any laws by telling the asshole to go fuck himself. 

That's not a 'Muslim no go zone'.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

"When I say to the wicked, 'You will surely die,' and you do not warn him or speak out to warn the wicked from his wicked way that he may live, that wicked man shall die in his iniquity, but his blood I will require at your hand."Yet if you have warned the wicked and he does not turn from his wickedness or from his wicked way, he shall die in his iniquity; but you have delivered yourself.

Ezekiel 3: 18,19

_______________
I obey God not man, Stat.  She needed to be warned and she has been warned.  It's done.   You can do the right thing and pray for her.  She needs to repent while she still has time.  Don't encourage her into any more of this nonsense.  Or you'll be held accountable for it too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

From the second link in the OP:

Muslim Enclaves U.S.A. FrontPage Magazine - Part 2

"Although the Muslim Brotherhood and its American affiliates are not directly trying to create Islam-based towns within the U.S., they are helpful to the efforts to do so...

...The possibility that Muslim-only towns and urban enclaves could be created inside the U.S. seems like a fantasy to most Americans at the moment, but there is precedent in Europe. The French government actually has a website where it tabulates 751 “sensitive urban zones,” which have been accurately described as “no-go zones.” In these areas, which are mostly populated by Muslim immigrants, there is a high level of crime and hostility to any governing authority, including law enforcement. Police officers do not regularly patrol the areas and they are as close to being autonomous regions as possible without the erecting of an actual parallel government."

Yepp, those 751 no-go zones that don't exist and even FOX apologized for the bad reporting.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> "When I say to the wicked, 'You will surely die,' and you do not warn him or speak out to warn the wicked from his wicked way that he may live, that wicked man shall die in his iniquity, but his blood I will require at your hand."Yet if you have warned the wicked and he does not turn from his wickedness or from his wicked way, he shall die in his iniquity; but you have delivered yourself.
> 
> Ezekiel 3: 18,19
> 
> ...



And what crime did the guy with the AK-47 in the video commit? What's his name? Was he even Muslim?

What sin have I commited? What's my relationship with God? 

*You don't have a fucking clue. *And yet you're more than willing to condemn us both based on exactly nothing. Demonstrating how little your conclusions have to do with evidence. As in absolute ignorance, you make sweeping assumptions and wild condemnations. 

Shrugs......so?


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Well...If Skylar will be in hell and this guy ^^^^ in heaven? Save me a seat in hell please.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 26, 2015)

If there are Muslim No-Go Zones in the US, we should wasted no time in ridding ourselves of this problem
I don't care who you are, if you don't like the laws in this country leave.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong, Stat.   The land cannot be used for terrorist training camps.  No one is on a soap box.  You're a Jew.  Of all people you should know what Ezekiel 3: 18, 19 says!  Warn the wicked!  Otherwise?  It's answer to God for not warning them.  I've warned her.  She is now going to answer to God with the full knowledge of the truth.  It's up to her what she does from here.
> ...




Amen.

Jeremiah deliberately misunderstands that precisely because I am a JEW, I fight even harder for the presumption of innocence until guilt is proven, also for Muslims.  Because Halakha demands that of me.

I have yet to find one Muslim enclave on public land where non-muslims are not allowed to enter and where Shariah law is proclaimed. And if Muslims do it on private property, I cannot and should not care. If they break US legal code in the process and land in jail for it, I don't care about that, either.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Seawytch said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Jerry just gave us his tell. When he's out of batshit and faced with truck sized holes in his claims......he abandons them. And starts telling you you're going to hell.

Its his white flag. A complete abandonment of his every argument. If his claims had  merit, he wouldn't have needed to flee from them.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 26, 2015)

Desperado said:


> If there are Muslim No-Go Zones in the US, we should wasted no time in ridding ourselves of this problem
> I don't care who you are, if you don't like the laws in this country leave.



There aren't. You basically just said "If there are unicorns, we should catch them and collect their gold farts".


----------



## Camp (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Searching for confirmation of "no-zone" areas I stumbled across this. It appears that I group has in fact proposed a specific area to be a "no-go zone".
> ...


Pennsylvania game lands during hunting season. No go for hikers or anyone but hunters. Hunters of all religions allowed.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > If it were put to a vote Americans would vote overwhelmingly to bust up the enclaves, root out the terrorists, and convert the compounds into amusement parks, or some beneficial use.  This is especially true now that terrorism is the # 1 top priority concern among Americans (Pew Research Center)
> ...




There are some NG zones in France, but they have nothing at all to do with Muslims. There are fenced in NG zones are certain military installations, most notably around one that is semi-secret, due east of Sault. But like I said, they have nothing to do with Muslims, Christians or Jews.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Seawytch said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > If there are Muslim No-Go Zones in the US, we should wasted no time in ridding ourselves of this problem
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


What a windfall for the Islamophobes!  You get two, two, two boogeymen at once (to paraphrase the old Certs commercial)!

Muslims AND the big scary Liberal Media!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Non-Muslim ‘no-entry’ zones have been multiplying all over Europe and even popping up in numerous cities here in the U.S. This should heighten every American’s awareness concern antennae immensely. Once established they are unsafe for non-Muslims to inhabit, or even to walk through the neighborhood.
> 
> It starts off innocently and ambiguous to the untrained eye. They want to share a neighborhood with like-minded, religious thinking community dwellers. They grow larger and incorporate more Muslims into the area buying up property as fast as it becomes available or leasing it. Then they install their own courts, government, justice and punishment system, Sharia law. At that point threats are aimed at anyone living in the neighborhood that is non-Muslim. These areas have been formed with ‘ethnic cleansing’ harassment tactics; forcing existing residents out of their homes by Muslim provocation and fear of property damage and physical harm.
> 
> ...



US no-go zones? Ya mean like Colorado City, an FLDS stronghold with their own police force made up of members? 

Colorado City still FLDS stronghold

When our Christian religion does it, it's cool. When their's do it it's a national news item. Hypocrites.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


>




Those two photos are of Muslims protesting in the United Kingdom.

Why did you decide to be so deceptive and publish them as if that is happening in the USA?

The photo is clearly marked as such from your own link:

Did You Know There Are Muslim 8216 No-Go 8217 Zones In The USA Truth Uncensored


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Its a panty shitting threefer. Watch the Fox News clips. These are Black Muslims.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Yes, I would love to see those DOCUMENTED reports as well....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




No.

The DOCUMENTS about Dearborn Michigan are not in your links.

No.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Did you see where the Muslim refuses entry to the Islamic Jihadist camp he is guarding?  He threatens them with violence and says Go!  Go!  He is telling them they cannot enter there and as the car is driving away he is beating it with a bat.   It is what is known as a no - go zone for those who are unaware of no go zones in America.
> 
> You want to know why this is going on?  Because our government refuses to do anything about it when the FBI and law enforcement report on it.  They would rather bury the evidence than deal with it.  That's why.  If Americans ever permit themselves to be stripped of 2nd Amendment rights - it will be an open slaughter. It's what they are waiting for.  Rent the movie Rwanda and realize that is what happens to unarmed citizens in a Muslim take over - In Rwanda the Hutu Muslims slaughtering Tutsi Christians had machetes - in America?  They have AK - 47's.   Time to wake up.




Hmmm, reminds me a lot of Ruby Ridge.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

cnm said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > When you're so fucking ignorant that Fox News has to apologize for your idiocy....you're trail blazing new kinds of useless.
> ...




AWESOME VIDEO!!

I have been to Pere Lachais a number of times. Great place, fun! And I wore my Kippah there as well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


>




Well, that was edifying.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Yes they are. Now go read them.  And here'smor eon the Dearborn FIASCO >>  

CHRISTIANS WIN BIG LAWSUIT AGAINST MUSLIM THUGS IN DEARBORN MICHIGAN 

snopes.com City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law

No-Go Zone in Dearborn Where Islam Rules Christians Are Stoned

ALERT City in Michigan Is Implementing Sharia Law

Home Depot Rolls out the carpet for Sharia Law -


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> I am not convinced that Muslims-Only (Infidel No-Go) Zones exist in the United States.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I am having a great deal of difficulty believing in such assertions.
> 
> ...




The issue is of private vs. public.

In a Christian Church, a pastor can get up and claim that the laws of G-d are higher than the laws of man, and this is all fine and good, because a Church is not public property. they are not "required" to let anyone in. Now, if said pastor were to decide that G-d's law means that a mercy killing were to be allowed and he were to kill someone, he would be in violation of US criminal code and would surely land in jail.  It would not be what he said, but rather, what he did.

Likewise, in a Moschee, if an Imam gets ups and says that Shariah law is supreme within that Moschee, I cannot stop him from saying that. It's private property. They are not "required" to let anyone in. But as soon as he or anyone else in the Moschee were to do something that violated US criminal code, then they would land in jail.

I see absolutely ZERO "no-go" zones for non-muslims on public property anywhere within the USA.

That doesn't mean by far that everything that is done within the walls of a Moschee or Islamic Community Center is cool, but it's not my business, as long as it happens on private property. It MAY be the FBI's/DHI's business, but not mine.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Get him started on the Catholic Church which is undoubtedly involved in the conspiracy. You'll see more nuts than in a jar of peanut butter.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

All this reminds me of when I was working nights as a security guard at a manufacturing company.  They company had chemicals that could be used by terrorists and security was tight.  So in walks 4 Muslims, 2 men and 2 women wearing niqabs.  They also has employee photo ID badges, which is prttey ridiculous because what good is a photo ID with a woman's face on it, when the woman's face is all covered up by a niqab ?

So I told the women they had to remover the face veil of the niqab or thy could not enter into the plant.  All 4 of them immediately went into a loud, tantrum, calling me a racist, a bigot, and Islamaphobe.  Undeterred, I blocked them from coming in.  One of the guys pushed one of the women into me, and she started hollering that I assaulted her.

I then called the police, and while the police were on their way, the Muslims said they would have ne arrested for assault & battery.  when the cops arrived the sat us all down in the lobby and we all wrote a police report.  I then brought the cops behind the desk and ran back the video of the whole episode (which the Muslims didn't even know there was a camera present.

The cops then arrested them for multiple charges of battery, creating a disturbance, interfering with the operation of a business, filing false police reports, and wearing masks. (niqabs are illegal in Florida)

The dum dum Muslims also were fired from their jobs, which they found out after they got out of jail 2 years later.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Seawytch said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Hell is a really terrible place to be. Strive to be elsewhere for eternity. Trust in Jesus no matter the cost.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Funny, that's exactly the tactic that Adolph Hitler used to demonize Jews and then exterminate them. Do you realize with whom you just got into bed?

Shame on you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Indeed. I am also still waiting on those very important documents. Come on, Protectionist, let the cat out of the bag. Spit up those very important documents!


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

So what should the buildings in the enclaves be made into after the departure of the jihadist loons ?  Earlier I suggested homeless shelters, animal shelters, medical clinics, libraries, nightclubs, et al  Any other ideas ?  here will be a lot of empty buildings becoming available, and could all be put to good use.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

CowboyTed said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



They were posted in the thread more than once, dummy.  they are also in the links.  And there doesn't NNED o be any documents.  There just needs to be National Guaed tanks and lots of soldiers to clean the enclaves out of the dirtbags now residing there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Seawytch said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > If there are Muslim No-Go Zones in the US, we should wasted no time in ridding ourselves of this problem
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Yes they are. Now go read them.  And here'smor eon the Dearborn FIASCO >>



No they aren't. *You have no idea what is at these links, because you don't read a thing. *Let me demonstrate:



> snopes.com City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law



Um, dipshit.......you just proved that you're not even looking at these links and have no idea what the fuck you're posting. You're just spamming URLs. How do we know?



> "City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law" — Is there any validity to this story?
> Read more at snopes.com City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law
> 
> *FALSE*
> ...



But hey, it had the word "Michigan' and 'Sharia Law'. And that's all a mindless little zealot like yourself needs. 



> ALERT City in Michigan Is Implementing Sharia Law



And when you check the source on that claim, its a website called the 'National Report'. And when you go to the National Report, you see this:



> National Report is a news and political satire web publication, which may or may not use real names, often in semi-real or mostly fictitious ways. All news articles contained within National Report are fiction, and presumably fake news. Any resemblance to the truth is purely coincidental.
> 
> snopes.com City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law



*Its a satire website, genius*. With such articles as Ted Cruz suggests building giant fridge to solve global warming, "Boy Scouts Announce Boobs Merit Badge" and "IRS Plans to Target Leprechauns Next". But being the hapless little lemming you are, you never bothered to fact check any of it. And swallowed yet another heaping mound of batshit.

And this is your 'years and years of goverment documents from the FBI? A satire website? You can't possibly be this fucking stupid. And yet you'll accept any source as gospel truth without fact checking any of it- even a satire website- if it lets you continue in your irrational hatred of Muslims. 

*So where are your 'years and years of documents from the government (FBI and DOJ) that Dearborn in a Muslim 'no go zone'. *Because absolutely nothing you posted is such a document. And most of the links you never even looked at. 



>


[/quote]

And exactly as predicted, its the same June 2012 festival shown over and over. Where a small group of Christians go to a festival for the express purpose of starting shit with Muslims. And they get some popcorn and shoes thrown at them.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Skeery!!!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


>



Kansas has 13 dry counties.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



They've never been posted once, Protect. You just posted SNOPES which said your claims were false. And then cited a satire website called the National Report. 

You never read the links you just posted, you have no idea what you're talking about and you have no such documents. There are not 'years and years of government documents (FBI and DOJ) that show that Dearborn Michigan is a Muslim no-go zone. 

You straight up lied. Once in your last post. And once in the post I'm responding to.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...





No, they aren't. You just lied.

Where are those many FBI Documents about Dearborn? Where are the reports?

Tsk, tsk...


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

I kind of like the idea of animal shelters (mostly for stray cats).  These are always in short supply, and it would help to get the cats fixed, and keep the cat populations from getting too large, and out of control.

That reminds me.  what do you think is the better idea of how to flush the jihadist dirtbags out of the enclaves ?  Choose one of the following >>

1. State police

2.  National Guard.

3.  Pit bulls.

4.  Biker gangs.

5.  Skunks   

I think I'd go with # 5 for starters   .


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


I posted when this thread started and it took off overnight. What I find amusing is the "if you don't believe in no go zones you're a liberal" line over and over, even from people I otherwise respect, such as S.J.  I don't believe in them because they don't exist. But these are the same guys who make fun of Al Gore warning about Manbearpig, and he's super serial about it. 

But it's more than that. People are eager to believe and proliferate conspiracy theories about those they hate. I've been accused often of hating Muslims because of my scathing criticism of them. But I actually prove I don't hate them (or anyone for that matter) by rejecting conspiracy theories and insisting that all criticism of American Muslims be based on the truth. 

These guys are flying a banner saying "I hate Muslims", especially that Jeremiah guy who thinks himself more Christian than I.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Non-Muslim ‘no-entry’ zones have been multiplying all over Europe and even popping up in numerous cities here in the U.S. This should heighten every American’s awareness concern antennae immensely. Once established they are unsafe for non-Muslims to inhabit, or even to walk through the neighborhood.
> 
> It starts off innocently and ambiguous to the untrained eye. They want to share a neighborhood with like-minded, religious thinking community dwellers. They grow larger and incorporate more Muslims into the area buying up property as fast as it becomes available or leasing it. Then they install their own courts, government, justice and punishment system, Sharia law. At that point threats are aimed at anyone living in the neighborhood that is non-Muslim. These areas have been formed with ‘ethnic cleansing’ harassment tactics; forcing existing residents out of their homes by Muslim provocation and fear of property damage and physical harm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Hell is a fabrication to scare you into submission.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Seawytch said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > If there are Muslim No-Go Zones in the US, we should wasted no time in ridding ourselves of this problem
> ...


OMG you're having fun with this!  As well you should. These asshats are hilarious.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

I think this thread should live in infamy. Really, I do.
I may just come back every single day to *bump* it. 
This thread, like those wonderful Ebola threads, has earned a special place in my heart.

Here we have a batshit crazy fruitloops loon who starts a thread, claiming that there are Islamic no-go zones for non-muslims in the USA, where Shariah law is being proclaimed.

The photos he, said loon, provided, in his second posting, however, were of Muslims in England, not America.

When asked for evidence, he could provide none. Nada. Zip. Zilch.

It's like the 2 year old child who closes his eyes and screams "you can't see me, you can't see me!"


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Another solution could be when the jihadist have their outdoor meetings and they are all in a large buch.  Helicopters could swoop down on them and throw large nets on them.  These could then be hoisted up and carried over to a nearby area set up as a concentration camp, to contain them until they could all be formally arrested.  If they resist, they should all be a shot like common criminals and/or enemy combatants.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see where the Muslim refuses entry to the Islamic Jihadist camp he is guarding?  He threatens them with violence and says Go!  Go!  He is telling them they cannot enter there and as the car is driving away he is beating it with a bat.   It is what is known as a no - go zone for those who are unaware of no go zones in America.
> ...


Nah.  We could shoot a lot more Muslims in the compounds.Or haul them off to concentration camps.


----------



## pinqy (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I love how one of your s sources is snopes.com which clearly states that it is NOT true that Dearborn has instituted Sharia.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

pinqy said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...





Your'e referring to what was a published SATIRE story.   This is  serious thread.  No time here for nonsense.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Damn you for saying that. I don't doubt for a moment you really want to round up American Muslims and put them in concentration camps. You are truly an evil asshole and I will fight you and your kind everwhere I find you.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I think this thread should live in infamy. Really, I do.
> I may just come back every single day to *bump* it.
> This thread, like those wonderful Ebola threads, has earned a special place in my heart.
> 
> ...


The thread is *loaded with evidence* including videos.  Stop LYING.  It only makes you look like a jerk.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


What's the big deal about putting people in concentration camps temporarily while they are waiting to be processed for arrest charges ?   The Washington DC police did the same thing to Vietnam War protestors May 1, 1970.  I was there.  Nothing new or unusual about it.  And those were American citizens.  These are enemy soldiers in the jihad army, and citizens of no country at all.  They are of the Umma.


----------



## Camp (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


There is nothing serious about this thread except an overwhelming disdain for your character and general dishonesty. You disgrace the individual depicted in your avatar.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


What you_ "find"_ and what exists is 2 different things.  You're just not too good at finding things.  Even when (like in this thread) they're placed right in front of your nose.  And you don't WANT to find them, you won't.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Camp said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...


This is a VERY serious thread.  The enclaves are a major threat to America, and they are a problem that needs to be addressed.  The jihadists in the enclaves are enemy soldiers in the jihad war against America.  They need to be defeated.  YOU are a disgrace to Eisenhower, and every American who has ever worn the US military uniform (which includes me)


----------



## pinqy (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Yes, it was a SATIRE story that claimed Dearborn had Sharia. Ths snopes article in no way supports your claim.

And for areas I know well...Falls Church VA is a no-go zone? With as many Jewish temples as there are mosques? He'll, I didn't even know there were any Muslims in Falls Church (80% White) until I looked.
Same thing with Hyattsville.

You clearly don't check your sources


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

The maps show enclaves in Orlando and Tampa, Florida.  I will be calling my state legislators today to ask them to consider deploying the state police and National Guard, to gut these cancers, and get rid of them.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

pinqy said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...


It wasn't an article. It was a SATIRE. It neither confirms or denies Sharia law in Dearborn (which is very common there-click the links)


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

pinqy said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



Looks like you don't know it as well as you thought.

Fairfax County Police led a massive bust near the popular and growing radical Dar al-Hijrah mosque in Falls Church, VA. The strip mall down the street that is hangout of choice for the Islamist enclave surrounding Dar al-Hijrah is called Build America, thus the title Operation Build America. Time again we’ve seen the nexus between petty crime, organized crime, and jihadis. Hopefully this made a bigger impact than can be released to the public. You must click on the link to read the names and see pictures of those arrested. 16 of 27 middle eastern males between ages 18 and 48. Just goes to show that even though FXPD had a Jihadi mole, the boys in blue can still kick a little ass.

Fairfax County, home to Falls Church, is one of the major frontlines of Islamist aggression. We have:
The Dar al-Hijrah Wahabbi corridor which is a* massive Islamist enclave built up around the mosque*
Tax payer subsidized K-B.A. in Jihad via the Islamic Saudi Academy and George Mason (ISA is not taxed and Mason is public)that has already produced one convicted terrorist
This bust is only the tip of the iceberg. Its a good start, but just that, a start.

Fairfax County Police Department Public Information Office 4100 Chain Bridge Road, Fairfax, Va. 22030 703-246-2253. TTY 703-204-2264. Fax 703-246-4253 FCPD-PIO@fairfaxcounty.gov www.fairfaxcounty.gov/police News Release: 09/cid/eja/ May 7, 2009 Undercover Operation Nets 143 Criminal Charges

UAC Virginia No greater force for good exists than the impassioned American roused to action

FBI watching Somali Muslims in D.C.

This is why liberals are so pathetically ignorant about Islamization and Islamic terrorism.  Your liberal media tells you nothing about it (taboo in liberal media), and you're forbidden from reading the only sources that will tell you about it, by liberal propagandists who all claim it isn't true.  Just like all the dummies claiming that in this very thread.  Now read the links.  *READ*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




There is a real and valid threat from Islamic terror throughout the world, but there are no no-go zones in the USA, and with the combined work of DSH / FBI / CIA and NSA, I am pretty sure that the good guys know where bad guys are in our Union.

What protectionist proposes is nothing less than fascism. If I allow someone to curtail the religious rights of Muslims (and believe me, I have no love of the Kuran, to be sure) just because of the "suspicion" of something, then when will I be next?

Plus, he never addressed the issue of private property vs. public property, but I think that is very important with this issue overall.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think this thread should live in infamy. Really, I do.
> ...



No evidence within the videos themselves....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> The maps show enclaves in Orlando and Tampa, Florida.  I will be calling my state legislators today to ask them to consider deploying the state police and National Guard, to gut these cancers, and get rid of them.



Oh indeed, please, by all means, do that... 

Just make sure they have internet access for you at the nice place with the doctors all dressed in white and such.

Oh, wait, forget that with the internet access. And don't forget: the rubber walls are your friends!


----------



## g5000 (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Non-Muslim ‘no-entry’ zones have been multiplying all over Europe and even popping up in numerous cities here in the U.S.




Don't you rubes ever get tired of shitting your pants?  Do  you realize what you smell like?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 26, 2015)

See the second quote in my sig.

The rube herd has gone full batshit crazy.  Unfortunately, they are so far off the reservation most of them may never make it back.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Ok, I went to THIS link that you provided and made a screenshot:


Fairfax County Police Department Public Information Office 4100 Chain Bridge Road, Fairfax, Va. 22030 703-246-2253. TTY 703-204-2264. Fax 703-246-4253 FCPD-PIO@fairfaxcounty.gov Fairfax County Police Department - Fairfax County Virginia News Release: 09/cid/eja/ May 7, 2009 Undercover Operation Nets 143 Criminal Charges


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> See the second quote in my sig.
> 
> The rube herd has gone full batshit crazy.  Unfortunately, they are so far off the reservation most of them may never make it back.




Fortunately for them, they also subscribe to the Flat Earth Theory, so they may not go too far.


----------



## Fugazi (Jan 26, 2015)

Does anyone in this thread know what a troll is?
Please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Another solution could be when the jihadist have their outdoor meetings and they are all in a large buch.  Helicopters could swoop down on them and throw large nets on them.  These could then be hoisted up and carried over to a nearby area set up as a concentration camp, to contain them until they could all be formally arrested.  If they resist, they should all be a shot like common criminals and/or enemy combatants.
> 
> View attachment 36259





Statistikhengst said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Arbitrarily declaring that Muslims have no rights, no right to assemble, no right to arms, no right to free speech, due process, just compensation, no protections from searches and seizures, no religious freedom? With the arbitrary label of 'Jihadist' applied with no evidence and not trial....allowing them to be placed in concentration camps?

That's a very specific brand of fascism. The kind that tends to immediately precedes industrial scale genocide. And consume new groups like a cancer after consuming the initial target groups.


----------



## PGreen (Jan 26, 2015)

Now we hear about Muslim camps with members practicing how to kidnap victims, combat training, fabrication of explosives. Where is the FBI?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Our military needs to be sent in there to remove them and put them in Gitmo until they sort out who is who.  They are not doing these military drills you see on video for their health.  The American people have got to put pressure on their State Representatives, Senators, Governors to shut them down.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

PGreen said:


> Now we hear about Muslim camps with members practicing how to kidnap victims, combat training, fabrication of explosives. Where is the FBI?



Warning HLS and they are not listening.  Our FBI is not the problem here.    Eric Holder is dragging his feet on even dealing with the un-indicted co - conspirators listed from the HLF trials in 2009.  Paperwork on his desk since 2009 and untouched.  I believe MOA is on that list, I know that CAIR is.  The FBI cannot even get the State Department to do it's job.  Why?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


How about they do that to all American militias, all of which train and operate peacefully and pose no threat?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> PGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Now we hear about Muslim camps with members practicing how to kidnap victims, combat training, fabrication of explosives. Where is the FBI?
> ...


So Eric Holder is in the way of rounding up American Muslims and putting them in concentration camps?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



The land of America was dedicated to God. Not Baal Allah.  I believe permitting their altars of Baal (Mosques) to be on American soil is bringing a curse upon the land.  Just as I believe the murder of 50 million babies has brought a curse on the land.  Gay Pride Parades, the glorying in evil - calling evil good and good evil, the acceleration of lawlessness, godless communism, siding with Israel's enemies and turning our back on Israel in her time of need - all of these things and more are bringing curses upon the land. 

When George Washington dedicated America to God at the site where Ground Zero took place, he had no idea that one day we would permit altars of Baal to be erected on American soil.  No idea.  The founding fathers would be rolling over in their graves right now.  Does that sound politically correct?  Of course not.   The Word of God is not politically correct.  He would have been considered politically incorrect by much of the Israeli people today who have permitted Al Asqa Mosque to sit on the temple mount and idolaters to dwell among them.  It is what it is and it is in God's hands to bring judgment on America for these decisions to turn their back on Him - when He decides.  God is holy.   God is not a God that takes Baal worship lightly.  In America, we have now gone so far as to legitimize Satanism as a religion.   It's an abomination to the LORD to do such things and one day America will reap the consequences of that via a Russian invasion, jihad in America, communist invasion - because He will have decided its time and lift His hedge of protection.  The only reason it has not happened already is His mercy.  He is giving people in this country time to repent.  You should look up Jonathan Cahn's Inaugural address at prayer breakfast and realize that the warning to the Wicked has already been delivered - which God always requires before judgment - see Ezekiel 3: 18,19 - see the story of Jonah - Ninevah repented and 100 yrs later in Nahum you see them return to their sin and be destroyed - yes, Washington has been warned and Obama didn't even show up for the breakfast - what was Jonathans message?  A warning for what is coming and to turn from sin now.  Washington has been warned.  America is under judgment.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > PGreen said:
> ...



I do not know what you are talking about.  I never said anything about rounding up Muslims to put in concentration camps.  I said the Mosques do not belong on American soil. ( neither do the jihad camps)

The Mosques? They are altars of Baal and God isn't sharing his throne with Satan.  Read my posts.  Thank you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Your "Manifest Destiny" killed thousands of my people. While you were pretending that you were the new Israel entering the Promise Land, in real life, those Canaanites were us, being slaughtered for your make believe fantasy. You have no room to criticize the Catholic Church. You have dangerous religious beliefs, the kind that kill people.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You said to send in the military to round them up and put them in Gitmo. Don't correct me when I'm right.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

God is the listener of every conversation.  What you say today?  What you defend today and what you refuse to speak up for?  Will one day be replayed to you and it will be what determines where you spend eternity.  You will be judged by your words.  If you deny Jesus Christ before men?  He will deny you before God the Father.   You either stand up for the Word of God and hold fast to His Commandments (thou shalt have no other gods) and speak the truth or you will be in hell one day with all those who love a lie and call good evil and evil good.  It's a free will choice.  The choice is not between heaven and hell, people.  The choice is between heaven and this world.   If you love the world you are an enemy of God Almighty.    America has become a nation that worships their homes, their money, their power, their jobs, their children, grandchildren - but they do not worship God and they do not obey Him.  They turn a blind eye to the mass murder of 50 million babies, support evil such as Planned Parenthood, false religions and their followers, people who have plotted against the Jews, NAMBLA and more and then have the nerve to ask - God bless America?  No.  It is time for America to bless God and Obey Him.  That is what needs to be done.  America bless God.  Or else don't call on Him when judgment falls and deal with the consequences.


----------



## Siete (Jan 26, 2015)

no go zones in the US ?

Michigan?, really?

Don't tell the gangs Sandies are invading their turf, talk about some shit gong down. ... kinda like the OP.. CACA !


----------



## Camp (Jan 26, 2015)

but, but, it was on talk radio.....it must be true.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Islam came out of the Roman church.  Khadija - Mohammad's first wife was a devout Catholic.  You'd better have a closer look at the relationship with your Pope and Islam and while you're at it look at the roots of Communism too.   I do not have any dangerous religious beliefs.  Your church is the one that mass murdered hundreds of thousands of people including my brothers and sisters during the inquistion. The history of the Roman Catholic Church is mass murder and forced conversions.  Sound familiar?  It should.  That is why the Vatican is reading the Quran and having Islamic prayer meetings.  You are quite naive.  Wake up.


----------



## Siete (Jan 26, 2015)

Camp said:


> but, but, it was on talk radio.....it must be true.





admission of a lie .. short and sweet.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Wrong. I said round up the jihadist training camp residents that are followers of the Pakistani terror leader Gelahni and let Gitmo sort them out.  Do you have a reading comprehension problem?  Pay attention.  

As I recall you were calling for a nuclear bomb to nuke all muslim nations and kill all of them, Michaeldefender.  I made it clear to you that God is not a mass murderer but as you are a Catholic I guess old habits die hard, eh?  

next?


----------



## Siete (Jan 26, 2015)

Fox News apologizes 4 times for inaccurate comments about Muslims in Europe - Jan. 18 2015

only 4?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


The more you talk, the more the kook is revealed. You can't take responsibility for your murderous Manifest Destiny but you sure can go Boettner all over the Catholic Church. Take the plank out of your own eye and you'll see clearly to remove the speck from mine.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Manifest destiny?  I have never heard of it before.  Your talking to the wrong poster.  Read the quotes and follow who says what.  You're lost here.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You want to round up people who committed no crime because of their religion just like your type rounded up my people so you could have your Manifest Destiny.  I understood you correctly.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I'm a born again Christian and we have nothing called the Manifest Destiny.  We have the Holy Bible and while I understand your religion despises it and even kept the Holy Bible from their own people for most of its history - it is not a dangerous book. It is the way to salvation.  

We don't have any inquisitions or holocausts in our history.  We don't own armies as the Roman Catholics have been known to do - Blackwater ops and all that - we have the Word of God in our mouth.  For that your church nailed the tongues of Christians to the roofs of their mouths in fear they would preach the gospel. You people call it the Doctrine of Lea - clean up your own backyard - the Roman Church is the enemy of Christ and idolaters just as much as Muslims are.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Oh....then I never heard of the Inquisition. See what I did there?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Your mistaken.  I've never heard of the Manifest Destiny before.  Put a link up and prove born again Christians adhere to the Manifest Destiny you speak of or admit you're falsely accusing me in order to deflect the guilt of your own religion.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I can give you links to the Inquisition and the holocaust all day long.  Where is your link that connects Born again Christians to this manifest destiny you speak of?   Put up your source and your link or be quiet. You've got nothing and you know it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

As I suspected.  No link, no source, nothing but false accusations.  Listen up.  You were on the right track when you realized your pope is a Communist.  Now keep following the history of the Roman Catholic church from an independent source - jack chick thread would be a great one - and educate yourself on why the Catholicism is not Christianity.  You cannot find salvation in the Roman Catholic Church.  You need to leave it - just as the Muslims need to leave Islam because there is no salvation in Islam either.   Jesus Christ is the Way, the Truth and the Life.  Not a demon god named Mary, not Mohammad, not Baal Allah, not Buddah........   Jesus died on a cross for your sins.  Jesus shed his blood on the cross for your sins.  You must be born again.  Read John 3:16.  You need Jesus.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Still waiting.  How long does it take you to find a link?   What?  Are you going to write your own story?    Any time now....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

PGreen said:


> Now we hear about Muslim camps with members practicing how to kidnap victims, combat training, fabrication of explosives. Where is the FBI?



The internment camps were used after Americans were attacked on their own soil.  If there were a jihadist attack on a mass scale it is possible the government would opt to open them up and use them.  Until then - I do not think it would ever happen.  What the Senators, Congressmen, Governors need to push for is the Military to go in and find Sheik Gehlani and find out why he is writing poems encouraging the mass murder of American citizens which he refers to as Kafirs.   Then all the Muslims who have been living on his compounds and have been training in jihad should be taken to Gitmo for investigation and if there is nothing there?  Send them back to the country they came from.  It is sheer insanity to permit over 2 dozen jihadist training camps on American soil to continue on until the day they use their skills against the American people.  They need to find out who these people are and the Pakistani leader definitely needs to be investigated.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You think Blackwater Ops is an army of the Catholic Church?  This is just precious!

You should read up on Manifest Destiny. It was people just like you, who dreamed it up to justify the slaughter of Indians. I'm sure you'll glow with approval. When you talk about America being dedicated to Christ, you use the same language.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Blackwater is on the Vatican payroll.   I have first hand information that it is a fact they are on their payroll.  They are paid very well too.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



oh..  now I should "read up on Manifest Destiny".. that's rich.  Where is that link and source that claims born again Christians in America have a Manifest Destiny?  That I am a member of some group called Manifest Destiny.  No where.  Now you are telling me it is the history of cowboys and Indians.  Unbelievable.   You need to seek help.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



The videos seem to be a concern to experts that have advised the State Department that Americans are in grave danger because of the existence of these camps.  I think HLS should investigate it and perhaps they will once Holder finally steps down from his resignation over 5 months ago.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



There are none so blind as those who refuse to see.


----------



## guno (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Jeri says she loves us Jews.. as long a we accept her man god or go back to Israel so we can be annihilate by her man god, when he "returns . really sick fucks and twisted people


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Keep talking, it saves me a lot of work to convince people you're BSC.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



There was plenty of documentation which certain authorized agencies turned over to the State Department but unless they decide to do something it is dead in the water.   The State Department denies that Hizbollah is training in Mexico too and that is even with evidence they have been provided with that proves otherwise.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



According to those who have investigated there are, Stat.  Now what is needed is a clearer definition of what is a no go zone.  I believe people are getting hung up on the terminology rather than examining the danger that Americans are facing right now.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> PGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Now we hear about Muslim camps with members practicing how to kidnap victims, combat training, fabrication of explosives. Where is the FBI?
> ...




No: Kuffar, not Kafir. 
Kafir is a delicious yoghurt-like dessert. Kuffar is someone "unclean".

Enjoy your yoghurt.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Right, exactly my point as well.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Since you embody the spirit of Manifest Destiny, I'll start calling you that. Not knowing about this major body of White Protestant doctrine that prevailed in the 19th century gives you away for having an incomplete education. I'm surprised you outed yourself like that. Funny thing is, someone like you once you study it, you'll probably give it glowing approval and gladly identity with it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, indeed, this thread is going to live in infamy....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



The Somali Muslims are definitely on the watch list I would think.  Somalia was a hot zone for the most radical Muslims - consider the Hutu Muslims of Rwanda from 94' and the ISIS butchers in Iraq moving into your cities and you don't know who is who.  It's a recipe for disaster.  D.C. had better keep their eye on them.   They know who is who.  The FBI is not stupid.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Yes, indeed, this thread is going to live in infamy....



lol.   You know it.


----------



## guno (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> The maps show enclaves in Orlando and Tampa, Florida.  I will be calling my state legislators today to ask them to consider deploying the state police and National Guard, to gut these cancers, and get rid of them.




Be sure to tell us what mental hospital they place you in


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Absolutely.  We agree on this.  It's getting lost in translation.   On the other comment.  Of course I know you are a Jew and I also know what you believe and respect you for it.

  You also know that I have never said once on this board that I hated Muslims.  I do not despise Muslims.  I despise Islam.  It's a religious politico cancer that destroys anything it touches. As for Muslims?  I believe God loves them and wants to save them through salvation in Christ.  That is what all born again Christians believe.

  Born again Christians never had a crusade against any human life.  Ever.  That was the Roman Catholic Church that did that (they have always used armies,inquisitions, burning people at the stake, torturing them, burying them alive,  violence, backhanded - underhanded methods) and that is why I make the distinction - even though some Catholics probably wish that I would not.  I have Jewish friends who lost family in the holocaust and later watched as the Jesuits and Vatican gave refuge, aided and abetted the nazis helping them financially to escape - to places like Argentina.  It's despicable, Stat.  The Jesuits helped Eichmann escape to Argentina and he admitted this openly to the Mossad team that captured him. 

 They have misrepresented Jesus Christ and the Gospel because they deny the Word of God and encourage others to follow their evil ways making them twice the sons of hell they already are.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > PGreen said:
> ...



Ha! ha!  Thanks!  Hey...  I heard someone here talking about the Jews wandering in the dessert for 40 years! (couple of days ago)  I'd say you've got a leg up on this topic.   Tell me, Stat.  Was it Kafir?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep, get him started on the Catholic Church and the crazy ignites like a three stage rocket.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Are you saying that Catholics, who are by far the majority of Christians across the world, are somehow not Christians?

Whutt?!?!?!?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Kafir (also called Kefir) is a thick Yoghurt and Quark dessert with fruit mixed in. I eat one before every workout.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Yep, get him started on the Catholic Church and the crazy ignites like a three stage rocket.




Oy, Gewalt!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Crazy, Scene Two. Take one, go!

ROFL!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Madre de Dio!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



It only took you one scene.  See your own thread - Pope is a Communist.  Thanks.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Yes, he is.....somewhat.  

This proves what?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Dios, though I prefer the Latin Mater Dei.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Like Hasidic Jews saying Orthodox Jews aren't really Jews or vice versa.  Just hilarious.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



That you are a double minded man and unstable in all your ways.  Therein my comment it only took you one scene.  Not two, three, whatever.... 

The reality is that you are right.  Your pope is a Communist.  Not "somewhat"...  You cannot be "somewhat" an atheist, an enemy of Jesus Christ (Communism is enemy #1 of the Cross) and then claim to be a Christian at the same time.  You cannot drink from the cup of the LORD and the cup of demons too.  You must "make up your mind".  

There is no salvation in the Roman Church.  Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and thou shalt be saved.  You need to be born again.  That is what you need.  Leave the Roman Church, buy a bible and start reading it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Did you know Matt Maher is Catholic?  Alert Klove radio!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Like Hasidic Jews saying Orthodox Jews aren't really Jews or vice versa.  Just hilarious.



Wrong.  That would be like born again non denominational claiming Pentacostals are not really Christians.  Catholic comparison would be like Catholics saying Muslims are idolaters and are not followers of Jesus Christ.  ( neither are they - they just haven't realized it yet)


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 26, 2015)

The best bible for your money...Jefferson Bible - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Like Hasidic Jews saying Orthodox Jews aren't really Jews or vice versa.  Just hilarious.
> ...


So Matt Maher isn't really a Christian? Are you on the phone with KLove radio yet? They must know!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

If he hasn't been born again and received Christ - if he is still in the Roman Catholic Church?  No.  He isn't.   Call whoever you like.  What is that to me?  I follow Christ. 

This thread has run its course - but as Stat pointed out - it will be remembered!    Adios.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Heilige Mutter Gottes!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

This thread has an almost Dr. Strangelove quality to it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 26, 2015)

Seawytch said:


> The best bible for your money...Jefferson Bible - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



Nah.....this one is better.....and it's free. 

Skeptic s Annotated Bible Quran Book of Mormon


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> That you are a double minded man and unstable in all your ways.  Therein my comment it only took you one scene.  Not two, three, whatever....
> 
> The reality is that you are right.  *Your pope is a Communist. * Not "somewhat"...  You cannot be "somewhat" an atheist, an enemy of Jesus Christ (Communism is enemy #1 of the Cross) and then claim to be a Christian at the same time.  *You cannot drink from the cup of the LORD and the cup of demons too.*  You must "make up your mind".
> 
> There is no salvation in the Roman Church.  Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and thou shalt be saved.  You need to be born again.  That is what you need.  Leave the Roman Church, buy a bible and start reading it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If he hasn't been born again and received Christ - if he is still in the Roman Catholic Church?  No.  He isn't.   Call whoever you like.  What is that to me?  I follow Christ.
> 
> This thread has run its course - but as Stat pointed out - it will be remembered!    Adios.


Yeah, he's still Catholic, always will be. Nice try.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Kathy Troccoli is Catholic too. KLove has been playing Catholic music for decades. Little did they know Catholics aren't really Christian.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

lol.....

So, with the twists turns of this thread, have we now come to the conclusion that Catholics are making the Islamic no-go zones in the USA because, well, well, well, BENGHAZI?"?!?!?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


1.  Since Islam is not a religion (as most people, and some nations conclude), religion has nothing to do with this.

2.  NO, you are NOT sure.  Even experts in counterterrorism aren't "sure". about EVERYTHING pertaining to the no go zone enclaves.

3.  This isn't a matter of suspicion.  Terrorist training is going on, and YOU KNOW it.  You've gotten more than enough info in this thread, including videos, so stop lying.

4.  Private property vs. public property has nothing to do with this.  Everyone is compelled to obey US and state laws, where ever they are.  No one is compelled to obey Islamic law.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



The thread is *loaded with evidence* including videos.  Stop LYING.  It only makes you look like a jerk.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The maps show enclaves in Orlando and Tampa, Florida.  I will be calling my state legislators today to ask them to consider deploying the state police and National Guard, to gut these cancers, and get rid of them.
> ...


All your resistance to the busting up of the no go zones seems to indicate that you SUPPORT them.  Whose side are you on ?  Thousands of US troops have lost their lives in Afghanistan to stop jihad training camps there, and now we have dozens of them HERE , in America, and you're OK with it (trying to cover it up)

   This indicates that you sympathize with the terrorists.  You DON'T WANT them to be closed up.  You could be ONE OF THEM.  And the more you talk, the more it indicates that's exactly what you are.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Protectionist you are 100% correct.  Acknowledging Sharia law by installing foot baths at airports, provisions for taxi cab drivers that discriminate against certain passengers, separate work out rooms, swimming pools for Muslim women is actually permitting Sharia law to be followed.  It should never happen.  If they want Sharia law then let them move to an Islamic State that rules by Sharia law.  America's law for America's courtrooms.  American Constitution - abide by - or leave.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



What about the US military that has been gunned down here in America?  The American sniper and his closest buddy - also a sniper were both shot in the back while trying to help out a young man who it appears had converted to Islam.  What was their mistake?  Turning their back on the enemy and not realizing WHO the enemy was.  Interesting fact - they didn't call the ambulance for 3 hours after both men were shot - there had been 3 other snipers killed by gunfire on that range before them.  Coincidence?  I think not.  We've got the enemy living here in America and even our gun ranges are no longer safe.




This is Eddie Routh.  Man who confessed to murdering Kris Kyle - the American Sniper which Hollywood turned his story into a movie -it is no 1 box office hit - he also murdered his military buddy who was on the range with him. Both men had their backs turned to Eddie Routh when they were shot in the back.  There was no call for an ambulance until 3 hours after the shooting.  Note the uneven new beard he was growing at time of shooting?  There are some military who suspect Routh was a recent convert to Islam.  Needless to say the sniper called the legend was a high target for the terrorists and they were looking for a way to kill him.  Perhaps this is how they got away with it.  It was the 3rd or 4th such murder by gunfire on that shooting range of one of our military guys.  Highly suspicious.  I would advise ex military to look elsewhere for target practice.  Our gun ranges are no longer safe or private.  Times have changed.  57 Navy Seals have been killed since 9/11.  Kris Kyle makes 58.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> See the second quote in my sig.
> 
> The rube herd has gone full batshit crazy.  Unfortunately, they are so far off the reservation most of them may never make it back.


Ad hominem, hollow, silly attack posts have about as much impact as a rock in the bottom of a pond.  I, et al here, have given SUBSTANCE (with links) to the notion of busting up the no go zone enclaves.  And in response, we get a bunch of Islamists mouthing off worthless, hot air rhetoric.  Those thread is as powerful now as when the OP when first written, and plenty more than that now.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



Johari Abdul-Malik is outreach director for* the Dar Al-Hijrah Islamic Center in Falls Church, VA*, which Paul Sperry has called *America's most dangerous mosque due to its extensive **terror ties*. Malik publicly supported Ali Al-Timimi, a Virginia-based cleric convicted of inciting his followers to wage war against the United States. In response to the arrest of Ahmed Omar Abu Ali, a congregant now serving time for plotting to assassinate President Bush, Abdul-Malik simply lamented that "our whole community is under siege."
FBI watching Somali Muslims in D.C.

Articles Legendary Songwriter Now Marches to an Islamist Tune

Infiltration How Muslim Spies and Subversives have Penetrated Washington Paul Sperry 9781595550033 Amazon.com Books

Imam From Va. Mosque Now Thought to Have Aided Al-Qaeda

Muslim cleric found guilty

The way you try to distort the truth and cover up the mountains of information we're supplying here is very characteristic of jihadist Muslims, engaging in deceitful taqiyya.  So go ahead, Mohammed.  Squirm all you like.  The truth is out there, and in this thread, and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Fugazi said:


> Does anyone in this thread know what a troll is?
> Please don't feed the trolls.


Yeah, it's Skylar, Staistikhengst, Pogo, and a few others.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...





Simple question that even a simple brain like yours can answer.

Is a Mosque private property or public property?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Fugazi said:


> Does anyone in this thread know what a troll is?
> Please don't feed the trolls.




Hi!  Welcome to USMB!!

Since you are a rookie, and obviously a very stupid one, I recommend that you check out the USMB rules page. Then, once you have done that, your ass will not show as much.

Now, back to the OP:

*Bust Up the US No Go Zones*

Good old condom-Protectionist has still not proven that there are No-Go zones in the USA for non-muslims.

Please, this charade is fun to watch!!


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Another solution could be when the jihadist have their outdoor meetings and they are all in a large buch.  Helicopters could swoop down on them and throw large nets on them.  These could then be hoisted up and carried over to a nearby area set up as a concentration camp, to contain them until they could all be formally arrested.  If they resist, they should all be a shot like common criminals and/or enemy combatants.
> ...


Nice try with another distortion, stupid post.  We're talking about busting up enclaves of CRIMINAL activity, not what you said.  NOBODY has the right to engage in criminal activity, and if so large a group is arrested that they cannot be processed by LEOs all at once, and if a concentration camp would be needed to contain them, and prevent escape, then that is a perfectly valid and viable methodology.  And it is one that has been used in the US before, as I mentioned previously in the thread.  Nothing new there.  Ho hum. yawn ******

As for calling a bunch of jihadists "jihadists", so what.  Americans are free to call anyone whatever they choose to call them.  What's the matter, you don't support the Constitution ?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Hardly matters. They are illegal either way (in violation of Constitution Article 6, Section 2, the Supremacy Clause) + US Codes 2384 & 2385.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Let me show you a couple of things you may not realize, Stat.  First the story on Ground zero mosque which requested 5 million dollars in federal aid - that is taxpayer money   - read this one -
Ground Zero Mosque Applied For Federal 9 11 Grant Reports John Avlon - The Daily Beast
*Mosque Money Shocker*
The so-called ground zero mosque recently applied for a $5 million federal grant from a fund designed to rebuild lower Manhattan after 9/11, reports The Daily Beast’s John Avlon.

Developers of the controversial Park51 Islamic community center and mosque located two blocks from ground zero earlier this month applied for roughly $5 million in federal grant money set aside for the redevelopment of lower Manhattan after the attacks of September 11, according to two sources with direct knowledge of the matter.

The audacious move stands to reignite the embers of a divisive debate that dominated headlines surrounding the ninth anniversary of the attacks this fall, say people vested in the issue.

The application was submitted under a “community and cultural enhancement” grant program administered by the Lower Manhattan Redevelopment Corporation (LMDC), which oversaw the $20 billion in federal aid allocated in the wake of 9/11 and is currently doling out millions in remaining taxpayer funds for community development. The redevelopment board declined to comment on the application (as did officials from Park51), citing the continuing and confidential process of determining the grant 



and you'll see the details in the article - should it be public if public money funded it?   You tell me.

Furthermore, here is another matter - different completely but nevertheless it applies to whether or not a Mosque is private property - untouchable -

According to the fifth Amendment to the Constitution - it does allow government to take property for public use.  This has been done many times before - roads, schools, parks, they have even done this in the case of a church and in the future?  Mosques won't be the exception either.  So in the end - if the government wants that property, building, etc?  They can take it.  It's called imminent domain.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Absolutely.  If American citizens don't rise up to close these enclaves down, they will expand and get worse. People need to pick up their phones and complain.  US troops gave up their lives to shut down jihad training camps, and those were thousands of miles away.  These are right here.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

PGreen said:


> Now we hear about Muslim camps with members practicing how to kidnap victims, combat training, fabrication of explosives. Where is the FBI?


Under the command of Obama and Erratic Eric Holder's "Justice" Dept.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone in this thread know what a troll is?
> ...


He's not stupid at all. He knows you are a troll, who pretends that there are not no go zones in America, despite mountains of evidence showing it clear as day.  You are right, Fugazi.  Keep on posting, brother


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> PGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Now we hear about Muslim camps with members practicing how to kidnap victims, combat training, fabrication of explosives. Where is the FBI?
> ...



I feel great empathy for the FBI.  I cannot imagine the frustration of working for this administration.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> PGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Now we hear about Muslim camps with members practicing how to kidnap victims, combat training, fabrication of explosives. Where is the FBI?
> ...


They don't want to.  They are under the command of Obama.  He's an Islamist.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > PGreen said:
> ...



Holder doesn't want to.  There are plenty of good FBI agents that would like to see him do his job.  The FBI isn't the problem.  Their bosses are the problem.  They are stuck in a bad situation.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > PGreen said:
> ...


I'll never forget when Obama ordered the purging of FBI counterterrorism manuals, and the removal of words like Islam, Islamist, jihad, jihadist.  Also, the FBI is polluted with Muslim jihadists who are working against the US, instead of for it.  This is another thing our liberal know-nothings are unaware of.
  You notice they aren't volunteering to take my Islamization Quiz, are they.  And then they pretend that those us who HAVE done our homework are crazy.  How would they know ?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Siete said:


> no go zones in the US ?
> 
> Michigan?, really?
> 
> Don't tell the gangs Sandies are invading their turf, talk about some shit gong down. ... kinda like the OP.. CACA !


You face is CACA, dumbshit.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I said to round them up (the terroists in the enclaves) and put them in Gitmo.  That's right.  So, what's the problem ?  Don't you know this country is at WAR ?  Don't you know thousands of US troops have died in this war.  And that these terrorist sin these enclaves are jihad warriors - ie ENEMIES.  Frankly, they should be treated s enemy combatants and SHOT, just like the Taliban or ISIS.  You think they should get a pass just because they're on US soil.  US troops didn't get a pass from the Nazis when they were on German soil did they ?
I say send in the army and bust up these asshole compounds. Any resistance ?  Here's the answer to that >>



as my ex Battalion Commander, Army National Guard Lt. Col Shea used to say, when asked, "how do you handle the enemy ?"  He said  >>   _"That can be summed up in 3 simple words.  We kill them."_


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

They are plotting against the American people which means they are plotting against the  land of America.  They are the enemy and should be handled by the military.  Let them sort it out.  Gitmo is the best place for them until then.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Camp said:


> but, but, it was on talk radio.....it must be true.


YOU KNOW where the evidence is.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> They are plotting against the American people which means they are plotting against the America.  They are the enemy and should be handled by the military.  Let them sort it out.  Gitmo is the best place for them until then.


That is only if they surrender peacefully. If they fight, they should be slaughtered, like any enemy, in any war.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > PGreen said:
> ...


Yeah.  Didn't you know ?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


If they pose no threat, there would be no reason to stop them.  But jihadists *DO pose a threat*.  They are AT WAR AGAINST US.  Have you been living in a closet for the last 15 years ?

*Internal US terrorist plots since 9/11 (this is an incomplete list > It omits the July 2002 LAX shooting attack, and the 2002 Beltway Sniper shootings which killed 19 people)

1. Richard Reid (the Shoe Bomber)—December 2001

2. Jose Padilla—May 2002

3. Lackawanna* *Six—September 2002

4. Uzair and Saifullah Paracha—March 2003

5. Iyman Faris—May 2003

6. Ahmed Omar Abu Ali—June 2003

7. Virginia Jihad Network—June 2003

8. Nuradin M. Abdi—November 2003

9. Dhiren Barot—August 2004

10. James Elshafay and Shahawar Matin Siraj—August 2004

11. Yassin Aref and Mohammad Hossain—August 2004

12. Hamid Hayat—June 2005

13. Levar Haley Washington, Gregory Vernon Patterson, Hammad Riaz Samana, and Kevin James—August 2005

14. Michael C. Reynolds—December 2005

15. Mohammad Zaki Amawi, Marwan Othman El-Hindi, and Zand Wassim Mazloum—February 2006

16. Mohammed Reza Taheri-azar—March 2006

17. Syed Haris Ahmed and Ehsanul Islam Sadequee—April 2006

18. Narseal Batiste, Patrick Abraham, Stanley Grant Phanor, Naudimar Herrera, Burson Augustin, Lyglenson Lemorin, and Rotschild Augustine—June 2006

19. Assem Hammoud—July 2006

20. Liquid Explosives Plot—August 2006

21. Derrick Shareef—December 2006

22. Khalid Sheikh Mohammed—March 200723. Fort Dix Plot—May 200724. JFK Airport Plot—June 2007

25. Hassan Abujihaad—March 2008

26. Christopher Paul—June 2008

27. Bryant Neal Vinas—November 2008

28. Synagogue Terror Plot—May 200929. Abdulhakim Mujahid Muhammad—June 2009

30. Raleigh Jihad Group—July 2009

31. Najibullah Zazi—September 2009

32. Maher Husein Smadi—September 2009

33. Michael Finton—September 2009

34. Tarek Mehanna and Ahmad Abousamra—October 2009

35. Major Nidal Malik Hasan—November 2009

36. The Christmas Day (Underwear) Bomber—December 2009

37. Raja Lahrasib Khan—March 2010

38. Faisal Shahzad (Times Square bomber) —May 2010

39. Paul G. Rockwood Jr. and Nadia Piroska Maria Rockwood—July 2010

40. Farooque Ahmed—October 2010

41. Air Cargo Bomb Plot—October 2010

42. Mohamed Osman Mohamud—November 2010

43. Antonio Martinez—December 2010

44. Khalid Ali-M Aldawsari—February 2011

45. Ahmed Ferhani and Mohamed Mamdouh—May 2011

46. Yonathan Melaku—June 2011

47. Abu Khalid Abdul-Latif and Walli Mujahidh—June 2011

48. Ulugbek Kodirov—July 2011

49. Emerson Winfield Begolly—August 2011

50. Rezwan Ferdaus—September 201151. Iranian Terror Plot—October 201152. Jose Pimentel—November 2011

53. Sami Osmakac—January 2012

54. Amine El Khalifi—February 2012

55. AQAP Plane Bomb Plot—May 2012

56. Adel Daoud—September 2012

57. Quazi Mohammad Rezwanul Ahsan Nafis—October 2012.

58. Qazi Brothers’ Plot—November 2012

59. Dzhokhar and Tamerlan Tsarnaev (Boston Marathon bombing)—April 2013

60. Chiheb Esseghaier and Raed Jaser—April 2013

http://www.heritage.org/research/rep...unterterrorism

PS- in addition to all these, there have been many more between April 2013 and now.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Oh, it absolutely matters. Only for fascists who don't cherish the rule of law does it not matter.

So, I ask again: is a Mosque private property or public property?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Link?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 26, 2015)

Are these two the only idiots here who think that there are jihadist training camps currently operating in the US? 

Anyone else?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Siete said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > but, but, it was on talk radio.....it must be true.
> ...



You are so naïve and suckered by Islamists.  You have no clue what went down here.  Here's an education for you about stealth jihad and how It operates against the media. >>>

Fox News is a BUSINESS which operates 24/7. They are under constant pressure to produce shows on very little time. This rush, rush MO is mainly what caused Fox to issue apologies where none were really needed. This is actually a quite common phenomena (par of Islamization) gone on for years, with a long list of media people who have apologized, been fired from jobs (ex. Michael Graham WMAL-AM radio, Major Stephen Coughlin, the Pentagon), fired from universities (Thomas Klocek, DePaul Univ., changed plots of movies (ex. _Sum of All Fears_-Paramount Pictures), etc. Others vilified/smeared are Cal Thomas (columnist), Paul Harvey (radio personality), Brigitte Gabriel (author), Virgil Goode (US Congressman), FOX's TV show _24, _etc

The companies are on tight time budgets, are constantly racing to produce shows, and don't have time to fart around with Islamists pushing their agenda and threatening lawsuits, boycotts, smear campaigns, etc Litigation can strangle media shows, and they'll do most anything just to make it go away. Ho hum. Some old thing.

But the people who pick up on these "apologies" and think they have a grain of validity, are the real laughingstocks. Some of them are pretenders pushing hatred of media they don't like (and often fear). Others really are ignorant of Islamization and its methodology, and are oblivious to what's actually happening, the result of lack of education about Islamization, and a complete blackout of it in the liberal media they only view. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    PS - This is a reprint of Post # 121, from page 13.  If you would read the tread before tumbling in here ignorant, you wouldn't  have made a fool out of yourself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Are these two the only idiots here who think that there are jihadist training camps currently operating in the US?
> 
> Anyone else?






Our little Adolph here seems to have a hard time understanding the difference between public and private.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Are these two the only idiots here who think that there are jihadist training camps currently operating in the US?
> 
> Anyone else?


Yeah.  All those peole who pay attention to conservative media where Islamization is reported, unlike the ignorant airheads who only see liberal media, which doesn't report Islamization.  his leaves the liberals completely oblivious to what's going on.  Like YOU, right now.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Are these two the only idiots here who think that there are jihadist training camps currently operating in the US?
> ...


When it comes to defending the American people from enemy combatants, there is no difference, dumbass.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Are you saying that every Muslim in America is an enemy combatant? Adolph would be proud of you.

But that's not the topic of your crappy OP. You have claimed that there are no-go zones in the USA where non-muslims cannot go. So, where are they?  You have showed not one public place where Shariah law has been established in the USA.

Poor sop.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > See the second quote in my sig.
> ...



No,  you haven't.

That's where the "full batshit crazy" part comes in.

You think you have evidence of no-go zones, but that is because you tards parrot the craziest shit you hear as  long as it aligns with your biased belief system.   You don't actually fact check any of the manufactured bullshit you regurgitate.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




382 posts and the dude still cannot prove the existence of even one single no-go zone in the USA.  It's really kind of sad....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 26, 2015)

Not only do we have "no go zones" and jihadist training camps.......they are well known to US intelligence and the POTUS. He is allowing them to train for attacks on our citizens. He, along with Eric Holder, is preventing the FBI from taking these camps out.

It's fucking obvious to anyone with a brain!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Not only do we have "no go zones" and jihadist training camps.......they are well known to US intelligence and the POTUS. He is allowing them to train for attacks on our citizens. He, along with Eric Holder, is preventing the FBI from taking these camps out.
> 
> It's fucking obvious to anyone with a brain!




Yes, it's all part of the 666 ZOG re-education camps being planned. Only those who get the information from the mothership through their flouride will have enough time to escape these horrors and swim to the bottom of the gulf and open up the chests of AMEROS just waiting to be introduced into the soon to be formed NAU (North American Union), with the Anti-Christ set-up as it's leader and the creation of guillotines everywhere!!!!


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


LINK!!!!  HA HA HA!  Are you serious ?   

 You don't know about the FBI purges of words in their training manuals ? Good grief!  I've probably seen it reported on Fox News, 500 times over the past few years.  This is what I mean about liberals not getting info on liberal media.  This is why you guys get 5% or less on my Islamization Quiz.  You simply have no information.  And you never know that it was withheld from you.

Obama administration pulls references to Islam from terror training materials official says - Yahoo News

Documents Obtained by Judicial Watch Reveal FBI Training Curricula Purged of Material Deemed Offensive to Muslims - Judicial Watch

PICKET Muslim advocacy groups influence heavily on U.S. national security protocol and lexicon - Washington Times

FBI Purges Hundreds of Terrorism Documents in Islamophobia Probe WIRED

Flashback FBI Training Manual Purged References to Islamic Terror - Breitbart


----------



## Camp (Jan 26, 2015)

This chick looked all over for no-go zones and couldn't fine any.

youtube.com/watch?v=NF4C01hS2nI


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 26, 2015)

Are there REALLY people out there who think that something being reported on FOX news automatically gives it credibility? Are there? Really?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Oh it absolutely does* NOT* matter.  All mosques are Islamic, and therefore unconstitutional and illegal.  They should all be shut down.  Only for dum dums who don't understand our Constitution does it matter, whether a mosque is private or not.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Are there REALLY people out there who think that something being reported on FOX news automatically gives it credibility? Are there? Really?


I know of no one who thinks that, just as I doubt there is anyone who thinks that something being reported on MSNBC automatically makes it nonsense.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




The US Constitution says that you are very wrong:

1st Amendment:

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.



Get help. You need it. Desperately.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2015)

Youse guys are taking the wrong approach to Gullible's Travels here.  Watch this.

Hey Projectionist...
The internet just called.  Alex Jones said to tell you you were right, and all the no-go zones have just been shut down.  The Moooslims have been sent into space to inhabit a planet in the Genesis 4 system.  And you're reading this on the internet so you know it's all true.

Now you can go set on the porch and play oldtime fiddle music.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Not only do we have "no go zones" and jihadist training camps.......they are well known to US intelligence and the POTUS. He is allowing them to train for attacks on our citizens. He, along with Eric Holder, is preventing the FBI from taking these camps out.
> ...


Are you a jihadist ?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Your posts are getting pretty WEAK.  The 1st amendment rap was blown to bits long ago in this thread. But I don't mind disposing of it again. 

The US Constitution says that you are very wrong >>>

*"This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States* which shall be made in pursuance thereof; and all treaties made, or which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, *shall be the supreme law of the land*; and the judges in every state shall be bound thereby, anything in the constitution or laws of any state to the contrary notwithstanding."

As I already stated early in the thread, the 1st amendment is perhaps the weakest part of the Constitution, riddled with exceptions.  In contrast, the Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2) is the strongest part of the Constitution, and it has never had any exceptions (for 226 years), and that hasn't changed just for Islam, which is not a religion, and it wouldn't matter if it was.  Nothing trumps the Constitution, including religions.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Youse guys are taking the wrong approach to Gullible's Travels here.  Watch this.
> 
> Hey Projectionist...
> The internet just called.  Alex Jones said to tell you you were right, and all the no-go zones have just been shut down.  The Moooslims have been sent into space to inhabit a planet in the Genesis 4 system.  And you're reading this on the internet so you know it's all true.
> ...


Are you a Muslim Islamist ?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Not only do we have "no go zones" and jihadist training camps.......they are well known to US intelligence and the POTUS. He is allowing them to train for attacks on our citizens. He, along with Eric Holder, is preventing the FBI from taking these camps out.
> 
> It's fucking obvious to anyone with a brain!


That is EXACTLY what is happening and you're so dumbshit ignorant , you make it into a joke.  Like I said, liberals are sheltered in their media from Islamization, and that's why you know nothing about it.  Think you do ?
Take the Islamizatiuon Quiz, and see if you can top 5 % - highest grade any Islamapologist got so far (most got ZERO)  .


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



YOU KNOW where they are.  I've posted a list at least twice.  See page 2,  Post # 13.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Are you saying that every American is an enemy combatant against you, and your jihadist friends ?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > They are plotting against the American people which means they are plotting against the America.  They are the enemy and should be handled by the military.  Let them sort it out.  Gitmo is the best place for them until then.
> ...



Yes, I do not believe in the courageous restraint medal.  I cannot believe our military ever accepted such an idea.  If our military is under fire they need to shoot back.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




You see, here is where you show your stupidity the most. I have no jihadist friends. I am a Jew and am strongly against all forms of terrorism. Only, unlike a seditious traitor like you who would rip up the US Constitution to get what he wants, I respect it, little Adolph.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Yo.......Protectionist....!
> 
> If yiu know where these camps are....what THE FUCK is your bad ass waiting for? Go get em'!




And take pictures while you are there, protex.


----------



## guno (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...






Jeremiah said:


> Pope is a Communist. Thanks.



Yes he is having a communist party tele conference on Thursday


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I do not think it matters.  It's being read.  That is what counts.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Rut-roh!!!


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Ripping the US Constitution (Article 6, Section 2) is what YOU are doing, Mohammed.   You have no respect for it.  But why would you ?  You're a jihadist, right ?  That's how you show yourself to be.  And as the jihadist that you are, you are also in violation of US Codes 2384 & 2385 - that makes you a seditious traitor.  You should be arrested for treason, tired, convicted, and executed.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

After we get the enclaves ripped up (but the buildings saved), I say we make them animal shelters for mostly homeless cats.  They could also have provisions for spay & neuter clinic, and then release the cats back out , if they can't get adopted.  The land could be made into public parks or sold in pieces to the public to bolster up the state treasuries.


----------



## guno (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> After we get the enclaves ripped up (but the buildings saved), I say we make them animal shelters for mostly homeless cats.  They could also have provisions for spay & neuter clinic, and then release the cats back out , if they can't get adopted.  The land could be made into public parks or sold in pieces to the public to bolster up the state treasuries.




Go  change your depends


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> After we get the enclaves ripped up (but the buildings saved), I say we make them animal shelters for mostly homeless cats.  They could also have provisions for spay & neuter clinic, and then release the cats back out , if they can't get adopted.  The land could be made into public parks or sold in pieces to the public to bolster up the state treasuries.



Wow! That's a great idea! Maybe you aren't completely nuts after all!


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

The jihadists who we capture from the enclaves should be interrogated to the point of having their brains fall out.  Anybody see Jack Bauer ripping up those ragheads in the CTU interrogation room ?  I can think of a better way to get them to talk.  Put them in a cage next to a hungry grizzly bear with their arm sticking into the big boy's cage.  Let him chew on the warm for a while.  If the jihad loons really want to go see Allah and get their 72 virgins, et's have them do it the hard way - if they won't give us the information we need (TO SAVE INNOCENT LIVES)

BTW -  Hey ragheads!  They made a mistake about those 72 virgins. 
*It wasn't 72 virgins. It was one virgin.  72 YEARS OLD*.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

guno said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > After we get the enclaves ripped up (but the buildings saved), I say we make them animal shelters for mostly homeless cats.  They could also have provisions for spay & neuter clinic, and then release the cats back out , if they can't get adopted.  The land could be made into public parks or sold in pieces to the public to bolster up the state treasuries.
> ...


What's this ?  Some kind of age discrimination BIGOTRY ?  I thought you liberals were supposed to have that taboo.Just use it when it suits ya ?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > After we get the enclaves ripped up (but the buildings saved), I say we make them animal shelters for mostly homeless cats.  They could also have provisions for spay & neuter clinic, and then release the cats back out , if they can't get adopted.  The land could be made into public parks or sold in pieces to the public to bolster up the state treasuries.
> ...


Yeah. And my best idea was turning the jihady creeps over to Jack Bauer.  GO JACK!!  Sic'm!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2015)

out-of-proportion contortionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Youse guys are taking the wrong approach to Gullible's Travels here.  Watch this.
> ...



No I'm a voice on the internet.  Therefore you must obey me.  Must obey... must obey...


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Yo.......Protectionist....!
> 
> If yiu know where these camps are....what THE FUCK is your bad ass waiting for? Go get em'!


I already GOT'm.  lol


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You wing nuts found a way to make me appreciate Eric Holder. I never thought it possible. Of course any AG would keep a lid on nutbags like you, so don't count on being able to round up people you don't like any time soon.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 27, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So you'd rather let them develop their training camps all over the US, shooting their various guns, practicing attack and killing techniques, and becoming better terrorists.  You're OK with  having them do HERE, what thousands of our military troops lost their lives in Afghanistan to stop.  That's what you're saying.

From that standpoint, it's hard to peg you as anything but an Islamist, if not jihadist.  Got a black flag on your livingroom wall ?  You know. The one ISIS says will fly over the White House, eventually ?


----------



## Politico (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


No there aren't which is why this has been moved to the conspiracy section. Move out of your grandma's basement.


----------



## cnm (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Manifest destiny?  I have never heard of it before.  Your talking to the wrong poster.  Read the quotes and follow who says what.  You're lost here.


Home schooled? That would explain a lot.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jan 27, 2015)

*Thread cleaned. Ladies and gentlemen please add content if you are going to flame. Off topic posts will be removed and subjected to warnings and/or infractions. Thank you.*


----------



## protectionist (Jan 27, 2015)

Politico said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...


It should not have been moved to the conspiracy section.  The US enclaves are there.  what exists is not a conspiracy theory.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 27, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


No, moving it to conspiracies was very appropriate and I applaud the mods for doing so. Nutbags like you don't belong in the mainstream.


----------



## Politico (Jan 28, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 28, 2015)

There is something like that near where I live--it is called Idaho.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 28, 2015)

This failed thread was moved to CT where it clearly belongs.


----------



## Grandma (Jan 28, 2015)

protectionist said:


> The jihadists who we capture from the enclaves should be interrogated to the point of having their brains fall out.  Anybody see Jack Bauer ripping up those ragheads in the CTU interrogation room ?





protectionist said:


> Yeah. And my best idea was turning the jihady creeps over to Jack Bauer.  GO JACK!!  Sic'm!





My goddess, Protex is absolutely nuts. He thinks Jack Bauer is a real person.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 28, 2015)

protectionist said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


It isn't just liberals who think you're a nutbag with this no go zone conspiracy theory.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 28, 2015)

I've got a no-go zone just 4 miles from my house.

It's called Walmart.  I tried to go there the other day, but I was stopped because I lacked a confederate flag decal on my truck, had no proof of trailer certificate and was about 40 pounds short of belly fat.


----------

